# IVF Wales Clinic Cyclers part 15



## Shellebell

Happy  and lots of


----------



## skyblu

Mrs Thomas
So very sorry, you are in my thoughts 

Pix and Queenie how are you both?

Skyblu.xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T we have decided to have another go at CRMW in about Oct/Nov too. I need to email Amanda and make an apt to discuss where we can go from here. We seem to be very similar in all this, 3 icsis each!! Hope Amanda and Lyndon can give us some further suggestions x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - see you there! Let's hope it's 4th time lucky for us and we can share the whole journey next time. Btw I understand Amandas email is down so I would call her.

I think AF has started today. Tmi - pink bleed like it's the lining shedding. thank goodness I tested yesterday or I'd have been panicking. I was expecting the gestone would hold off AF so had a bit of a shock. Just wanna stop the gestone now and let it come


----------



## jo1985

thinkin off u all. X


----------



## helen_26

Mrs T, Dizzy -  Best of luck for your next go. I'll be at CRMW for my next go, but on the waiting list for Ovarian Drilling  so prob won't be until next year.
How is every one else doing? Probably all enjoying the sunshine while before it rains again. x


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, hope you all ok,

good luck to those on 2ww and those waiting for ec and et soon, and all of you still waiting i hope things get moving for you soon.

afm, got to ring ivf wales tomorow to check they have recieved the consents to release my embryo's as amanda said they are delayed in releasing them as they are waiting for someone elses to be sent over so maybe they will send them over together and i have to ring crmw to make an appt to go and sign the consents for transfer ready so hoping things will move a bit quicker now.

lots of     to all of you and the best of luck.


----------



## kara76

Mrs t and dizzy I am so pleased that u are gona try again. I know how hard it is to keep going so massive hugs


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Mrs. T and Dizzy

Hope things start to move for you now Sammy


----------



## jk1

Just marking xxx


----------



## Swans72

Hi girls hope everyone's ok and big  to those of you who are not having a good time of it at the moment.

Well I'm officially PUPO with Tom and Jerry (don't ask!) 

Love to you all x

Updated List

BevFD – Awaiting consultation with oncologist
Swans72 – PUPO OTD 13th July    
Gingerella - Positive awaiting scan  14th July 
Josiejo - Treatment planning - 19th July 
Sammy75 – Follow up appt – 25th July 
LizG – EC pencilled in for w/c 25th July
Cherrypops - EC pencilled in for w/c 25th July
Binkyboo - Operation January 2012 with Mr G 
Jo1985 - Awaiting 2nd NHS appt - July 2011?


----------



## Swans72

Bev all the best for tomorrow will be thinking of you x


----------



## BevFD

Ah Swans that's great - take it easy now!

Mrs T - hope you're doing ok today

Sammy - fingers crossed that things start moving forward now

AFM - totally fed up with these injections now that feel completely pointless. Also feeling nervous about EC tomorrow, not really sure why I'm putting myself through it all TBH. With surrogacy I worry that we would have problems being matched because of my cancer, it also costs a minimum of £20k if we did find someone.
Blimey don't I sound negative! I get the feeling from the recent conversations with IVF Wales and from having read part of a letter on my file from the maternity clinic (that I didn't know existed until last week) that they don't approve of this fertility sparing cancer treatment.

Never mind - onwards and upwards!


----------



## PixTrix

Yay congrats on being PUPO swans, snuggle in tight tom and jerry!


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Bev, big hugs. You're not sounding negative, you have been through so much and have so much to think about and this is the place to let it all out. I can't offer any advice but am here to listen


----------



## kara76

Swans congratulation on being pupo 

Mrs t did u call clinic?

Bev all the best for tomorrow and u are bound to sound negative, big hugs. Your cancer won't be an issue, you would need host surrgorcy and that means no matching and the surrogote picks the intended parents. It is very expensive and not for everyone that for sure. Not sure if its worth it but might be worth getting a second opionion before hand.


----------



## Queenie1

swans congrats on being pupo hope you are resting up. love the names. 

bev all the best for tomorrow.  to you.

mrs t and dizzy hope you are both coping ok. you are both in my prayers. 

feebees how are you.

sammy hope you got hold of clinic about the transfer forms.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans - congrats on being pupo with Tom and Jerry!

Bev - all the best for tomorrow, at least you're keeping an option open. With everything you've been through you have every right to feel negative. You sound to me like you're coping remarkably well. Thinking of you x

Sammy - hope you got your dates sorted

Dizzy - did you speak to the clinic ok? Have you booked a follow up or are you planning on going straight to CRMW?

Hi Kara, had a nightmare trying to get through to the clinic this morning so DH took the call this aft cos I was in a meeting. At least I can stop the gestone now. Need to call and book my follow up now. The nurse suggested that there wouldn't be much of a wait for 2nd nhs go but can't believe that. I have booked to go to CRMW in a couple of weeks to talk about next cycle so at least my plan will be in place. 

I know I have to have 2 periods before I cycle again - does that mean I could be at baseline in 2 months (or thereabouts when AF arrives) or does it mean the following period? Just trying to decide whether to crack on or try and fit in a hol first. If I sound confused it's because I am! My head is all over the place today and I burst into tears because my pasta boiled over - a little over-dramatic for me!


----------



## BevFD

Mrs T - spoiled food is always worth a tear as far as I'm concerned 
It was 6 months for me between cycles 1 and 2


----------



## jo1985

mrs t a cry is what we all need now and again so go for it hun . 

well as for me still waiting had no letter yet been 6 months exactly since 1st nhs cycle seems like such long time ago . had to put my cat down on thurs she came in all back end gone cudnt stand took to the vet he said she has a heart condition which is relatively new and kicked out a blood clot and stopped the blood flow to hind legs they were going blue her pads off feet were bless her broke my heart but had a good 9 years. And it would nt be fair to keep her like that .  Any last day in work tom my family off away for a week to greece so me and dp booked for west wales for week to so break here we come .

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - so sorry to hear about your cat. Enjoy your week away, hope you get some good weather. Hope you get news of your second cycle soon


----------



## BevFD

Jo - so sorry about your cat. We lost our beloved spaniel on the 9th of March. It absolutely broke my heart, hope you're ok x


----------



## sammy75

swans, congrats on being pupo,

bev,   hope you can get some sort of plan for the best way forward and good luck for tomorow,

jo, sorry about your cat, mine is only 8yrs old atm but he is very much loved and i couldn't imagine not having him around,

mrs t, hope your ok,

pix, how you feeling? hope your not suffering too much with the ms,

queenie, good luck for scan on thurs,

kara, hi to you today,

dizzy, how are you?

afm, ivf wales are sending my embryo's next week so got an appt for 7th july at crmw so hopefully i will be able to have the fet by august, should i still go to my follow up at ivf wales on the 25th july?

hope everyone else is ok if i missed anyone.


----------



## gingerella

Bev - Try not to feel negative. I know thats easily said but Im sure there will be a solution for you. I cant believe how much surrogacy costs though. Life is so unfair sometimes. Thinking of you. xx

Swans - Congrats on being pupo.


----------



## gingerella

My OTD is not til Thurs but I tested last night and today and got 2 BFP's. I'm so excited!!! Cant believe it. I know I have to wait til Thur and test again before I can phone the hospital but I'm over the moon!!!!


----------



## Swans72

Oh gingerella I'm so pleased for you huge congrats let's hope this is the start for all if us   x


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo gingerella, that is great news congratulations

Aw so sorry Jo big hugs. 

How are you doing today Mrs. T going to get back to your pm shortly

How are you Dizzy?

Hi Skyblu, how are doing? Have you started your prep course? Any signs of surgery?

Hows it gone today Bev?

Yay things are moving for you Sammy.

How are doing Swans?


----------



## jo1985

ah whohoo gingella what a way to start thread hope it starts a run , hi to everyone x


----------



## kara76

Ginger congratulations you must be vert pleased. Clinic would take the result now as its only 2 days early


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations gingerella, hope you get a scan booked soon


----------



## sammy75

Congrats gingerella.


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies, 

This 2WW is a killer but my OTD is this Thursday 3oth    so only two days to go, i want to test earlier but didnt know if it would show negative  has any1 tested earlier than their OTD 

Thinking of you all its just i dont get on here much with working and housework lol. 

Love Tanya xx


----------



## sammy75

tanya, most of us test early and it would prob show as a true result as you only got 2 days to go, gingerella tested yesterday 2 days early and got a bfp.


----------



## PixTrix

HI Tanya I tested early on my fet got my bfp 6dp 5dt now not encouraging testing that early ladies but didn't have trigger to leave system! What day transfer did you have? I think you'll get an accurate result now, good luck


----------



## Tan1982

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gingerella and PixTrix on your       

You will all probs think im stupid but what does all this 16dp's mean?? ive only ever done HPT. I had 4 day embies put back in i think. Is it also best to do a HPT in your mornings urine? sorry for all the questions   

xx


----------



## sammy75

Tanya the dpo means days post ovulation and 6dp5dt means 6days post 5 day transfer and most hpt u can do any time 6f day.


----------



## BevFD

Gingerellla - big huge congratulations!!! Wonderful news. 

Tanya - keeping everything crossed for your test

Jo - hope you're doing ok today?

Afm - EC went ok this morning, 9 eggs which is good. Hopefully more will fertilize this time. I'm in quite a lot of pain now that everything has worn off  

I've decided to go and see my oncologist before deciding what to do next, one thing at a time innit.


----------



## jo1985

bev hope ur resting up and get fertilisation tom pray the call comes early

cant wait to gwet away fri my last day in work today for wk be strange wk without the kids lol but be glad off it also.

thinkin off u all and praying for bfp for us all


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Ladies,
Sorry for my being absent for a bit. Had to get my head together after my BFN. Thanks for all your messages of support. It's been difficult and this morning my friend had her twins, one boy and one girl! 
Well, I have emailed Amanda tonight to ask for a planning apt for FET at CRMW after the summer holidays. Still can't get through to IVF Wales to tell them my negative - typical, so have left a voicemail asking for a followup with them too.

Huge congrats to Gingerella and good luck to Tanya  x


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Ladies thanks for the good lucks but im sure its all over  im getting cramps in my belly and slighty sore boobs this evening which i havnt had all over the 2WW , i know im not testing untill thursday morning but feel its all over!!!! im so torturing myself and my head in the shed!!!!! plus im running outta money now to fund my treatment!!!!!!!    xxx


----------



## jo1985

tanya only way to know for certain is to test hun we alll wiv u x


----------



## Queenie1

gingerella congratulations that is great news.

tanya good luck for testing

jo enjoy your week off. 

bev congrats on 9 eggs. hope there is a lot of jiggy in the lab tonight for you. hope the pain easies for you.

mrs t hope you are ok. 

dizzy sorry to hear you have been unable to get hold of ivf wales. i hope amanda at crmw will be able to help you. 

hi to everyone. hope you are all well. 

good luck to everyone with app this week. x


----------



## kara76

Dizzy so sorry. Would u like an email contact? Pm me if u do. So sorry hun

Bev I think that's a very good idea, please let us know 

Hiya all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say well done Bev, good luck for the call tomorrow

Dizzy - I was stressed out yesterday because I couldn't speak to them too. They called my DH back in the end. Hope you get an appt sorted with Amanda soon. Hope you are doing ok, I was good on the weekend but really struggling this week. Did you book a nice holiday?

Tanya - good luck for testing

Hi to everyone else, sorry I'm not around much ATM, feeling really sad and focusing on what we can do differently next time


----------



## kara76

Mrs t take some time out hun. U know I'm always here for u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh I know that Kara. Can't imagine how I could have gone through all of this without you. Even DH reassures me using you as an example!


----------



## kara76

I just glad I can help u hun


----------



## skyblu

Ginger - congratulations on your bfp

Bev - congrats on having 9 eggies lets hope they get jiggy in the lab tonight, good luck.

Jo - sorry to hear about your cat. I live in west wales where abouts are you going on holiday?

Pix - Hi hun how are you? Any ms yet!!!
Yes we started our prep training last Friday. It went o.k, it was a bit slow in the morning, I nearly lost the will to live, lol,but went very quick in the afternoon . Another 3 days to go, it is a bit like going to school again but you get a lot of coffee breaks, I think we have that to keep us awake!!!!
But on a serious note it is going to be very different this week as we will be touching the subject of abuse and neglect, so I have bought plenty of tissues, as I think I am going to need them.

Mrs T - how are you doing? 
I hope you are o.k and have a plan on what to do next, my thoughts are with you   

Take care ladies
Skyblu.xx


----------



## gingerella

Tanya - I tested yesterday and got a BFP. I shouldnt recomment that you test early but I think you'll be fine now. You're only a day early now. I had cramps all the way through so that doesnt mean its over. Good luck.    

Bev - Excellent news. 9 eggs!! Let us know how many fertilised.


----------



## BevFD

Bore da everyone, how are you all today?

Just had a call from the lab, of the 9 collected 8 were mature and 6 fertilised which is great news. Expecting a call boon Friday now to let us know how they are developing.

I should be thrilled but I'm finding it hard to get excited when the clinic have been so negative about the chances both of getting pg and of carrying to full term. Next stepnis to see both the oncologist and a consultant Obstetrician. 

We were talking last night and I don't want to go down the 'paid' surrogacy route. I it's not strictly commercial but £20k still feels pretty paid for to me. Also I think the chances of someone choosing to carry for us I've had cancer is probably quite slim. Unless someone spontaneously offers (I just can't see myself asking - that's so much pressure) or I get a different view from one of the specialists I just don't see it happening. If we are no further forward in a year then we will look at donating the embryos to someone who really needs them. I'd hate to have gone through all of this for nothing. 

X


----------



## BevFD

P.s. Sorry for the spelling - am typing on a touchscreen!


----------



## kara76

Bev great news of fertilisation. I think if you can sort ur lining issues surely there must be a chance of a pregnancy. Maybe fet is a way forward as the lining is usually a lot better. As they cab manipulate it with drugs more.
I do agree with what u say about surrogrcy and I know if cost my friend a lot more than 20k as there are so many extras that can be added on .

A friend of a friend on here has a unicornate uterus which basically mean half of and she's been told to get pg asap so she must have a chance, also post on the lining issues board!will send u a link later if u can't find it let me know . When will u see your specialist?


----------



## BevFD

Thanks Kara, I really appreciate the encouragement.

I tried a medicated FET in January and failed to produce a lining. I need to call the oncologist to make an appointment and I think The clinic will be writing to the obstetrician. Will hunt down the lining board now...


----------



## kara76

I would research viagra to help with the lining too. There's a good american site you can research from. I have the link on my laptop so will pm u with in later and you can also ask cons direct questions. I wish I could remember the name of it....I think I found the forum by google dr sher


----------



## kara76

Bev the forum I was on about is called haveababy.com

Its great and u have direct access to many specialist in the states.I used the site a lot


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bev - great news, hope they continue to develop so you get a nice bunch of frosties. It's definately worth getting another opinion before you get too far down a route.


----------



## Flash123

Just popping in to send Queenie lots of hugs for today xxxx
Hope everone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## jo1985

tanya hav u tested hun thinkin off u x


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, sorry i havent been on here for a few days, i started spottin bledin on sunday, which hasnt got any worse, but hasnt stopped either. im meant to test on sunday. sooo tempted to do it now, but im sooo scared its goin to b a negative. anybody else experianced spotting but still had a positive result? x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becci - lots of ladies get spotting and it can still be a positive. Testing is reliable 10 days after a blast transfer so you could test anytime now if you want to. Let us know


----------



## becci1810

i had a day 5 transfer on the 19th of june. im desperate to do a test, but soo scared of the result. is it best to test in the morning? x


----------



## gingerella

You can test anytime of the day Becci. I would go for it if I was you. You'll put your mind at rest. Good luck. xx


----------



## Flash123

Hey Pix - was wondering if you could do me a favour and tell me where you got that beautiful poem for Mrs T , for when she lost her fur Baby. I have tried to back read but there are so many entries I will be here till Christmas! A dear friend is taking hers on Sat and I know it would really bring her comfort.

Cheers Liz


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope everything going ok with your cycles and good luck to those having ec or et soon and   to those waiting to test.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie - Liz I've kept the poem so will pm you now


----------



## Flash123

Mrs t u r a star. It is so beautiful I hope it can help her through what is going to be a very sad time.
Thank u so much xx


----------



## PixTrix

thrilled you have started Sky, hope next week goes well

Aw your poor friend liz, thanks for passing it on Mrs. T

sorry short and sweet tonight I will catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## Swans72

Morning Ladies, how are you all doing?

Queenie brilliant news on your double trouble  

Bev sorry you're having such a rough time at the moment, I hope you can find some answers hun  

Pix - 9 weeks wow that seems to have gone so fast x

Mrs T have you come up with any plans for your next step?

Tanya - Have you tested?

Becci - Have you tested?

Gingerella - have you phoned for a scan?

Jo so sorry to hear about your cat big  

Kara glad you and Tyler enjoyed Folly Farm 

Hope everyone else is ok.  I've updated the list as best as I can on page 1 (make it easier for everyone to remember where to find it!)  Please feel free to let me know of any errors I've made for which I apologise now.

AFM I haven't got any symptoms whatsoever don't know if that's a good or bad thing!  Last time I had more or less continuous cramp and stitch like pain which at least made me think something was happening (obviously it was but not for the right reason!!!).  The only thing I have got is a sore backside   (only the left cheek though) from the gestone  .  Can I just use the right cheek for a few nights until the left one is back to normal?

Off to have a session of acupuncture later which should be relaxing as DH really annoyed me last night so I need chilling.


Love to all xx


----------



## gingerella

Swans - Scan is booked for 14th July. 

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Swans72

Gingerella I've just updated the list for your scan - fab wishing you all the best for it.

I'm feeling ok ta well in fact I'm not feeling anything apart from "normal".  Part of me thinks i dreamt the whole process of EC and ET and it hasn't really happened


----------



## Swans72

Aaargh this 2ww is not funny anymore! 

After a bit of advice apologies for the TMI but this afternoon I noticed a White discharge on my knickers not alot but enough to notice and now I'm feeling a bit crampy anyone else experienced this? 

Hope you're a enjoying this lovely weather xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to respond to Swans - none of this process is funny, it's all pants, lol. Cramping through the 2ww is normal and the discharge is a side effect of the gestone. And yes - you can stick to one side to give the other a break. So try not to worry, easier said than done I know but testing is the only way to know so hang in there. Big hugs


----------



## Swans72

Thanks Mrs T big hugs to you to x


----------



## NickyG2010

Hi all, i hope you dont mind if i re-join the thread. Mrs Thomas kindly sent me a link a few months back and although i have been following i havent really posted, eeek sorry!! 

Mrs Thomas - so sorry to hear of your bfn, it must be heart breaking. 

Gingerella - thank you for your support over my panic the last few days. 

Hi to everyone else at each stage of their process - i am going to try and catch up and work out what is happening to everyone!! 

AFM i had my first cycle of IVF with 2 day 5 blastocysts transferred but unfortunately ended in a chemical pregnancy on friday. I tested on tues and wed and had 3 positives as you can imagine it was quite a shock on friday to see the negative. I feel positive about it all now and we hope to plough forward with it all!! We had 2 blastocysts frozen, so hopefully we can use these - has anyone else had fet? if so do you mind me asking what it involves etc?? is it ever successful?

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine 

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

welcome nicky on page 1 there is list to where we all r sorry to hear about chemical pregnancy hope u bfp soon x


----------



## Swans72

Hi Nicky so sorry to hear of your chemical pregnancy sending you big  .  Pixtrix from this board has recently undergone a FET which has resulted in a positive pregnancy I'm sure she'll be able to give you details on the process or Kara will be along shortly with advice. Take care x


----------



## gingerella

Nicky - Hope you are feeling ok. Glad to hear you are positive. I had a FET last year. Its so much easier. Less injections involved. I'm sure you'll be successful. You were nearly there this time. Got my fingers crossed for you. xxx

Swans - 2ww was a nightmare but now waiting for the scan is a nightmare. Is there no let up? !!!


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, hope you all ok, 
good luck to all of you with upcoming appts, ec or et, and massive good luck to those on the 2ww.

afm, i was down the hospital early hours this morning to witness the birth of my niece she weighed just 6lb 9oz and is so tiny and cute, i got to the hospital at 2.45am and she was born at 3.42 am so she wasn't hanging around lol. so when i went back to visit this afternoon on the way out decided to go and collect my hiv results from the clinic to take with me to crmw on thurs and they gave them to me straight away so now hopefully i shouldn't have any delay for planning and i also save myself £200 by not having to pay and have them redone so i'm starting to feel happier and more positive.


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, sorry havent been on here for a few days. did a test fri, then again on sunday both were negative    rang the hospital today, we have been given a follow up appointment for aug 22nd. seems a life time away   spoke to rachel today and she said the current waiting list is app 9 months at the moment, we r starting right from the beginin again as we had no eggs good enough to freeze   xxx


----------



## sammy75

Becci, so sorry u had a bfn.


----------



## NickyG2010

Hi all. Hope you have all had an ok day.

thanks jo for pointing me towards the list, that should help - hope everything is going well with you. 

Swans - thanks for the best wishes i will keep an eye out for pixtrix always great to hear the success stories they give us hope! how you finding the 2ww? 

Gingerella -thanks so much for the support, it really helps xx

Becci - so so sorry to hear of your bfn. it is such a horrible feeling - nothing can prepare you for that. Hope the wait for the next appointment isnt too awful 

xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Nicky, so sorry to hear of your chemical pregnancy. I am glad that you are feeling positive about moving forward and its great that you have got a couple of blasts on ice. As for the FET it certainly is successful, I had no faith in it working for me, yet here I am after my BFP following a blast FET! You'll have a couple of options depending on your cycles. If you have a regular cycle there is the option of a natural FET where you will have you cycle monitored for month before the actual FET. You'd need to do OPK's and let the clinic know when you get a surge and go in for a scan and all being well have transfer. The other option is a medicated cycle. They don't tend  to down regulate for this now so you will go in for a scan on the first day of your cycle and all being well will you will started on oestrogen tablets to build up your lining, then have a scan a couple of weeks later to check that you have a nice thick lining and your ovaries are quiet and all being well it will be discussed with the embryologists what day to do the transfer. It is a lot less involved than a fresh cycle. Good luck.

Big hugs Becci, I am so sorry. Hope the wait passes quickly for you.

How are you doing Mrs. T?

Are you managing to stay sane Swans?

Isn't the 3ww hell ginge!!

How are you doing Dizzy?

Wow Sammy, how special and congratulations. Great you managed to get your results.


----------



## josiejo

Just popping on quickly as still entertaining my niece, I am having a blast with her. She is here until the weekend when my sister fly's down to collect her.

Queenie, massive congratulations, I am so so pleased for you.

Pix, is it starting to feel real yet?

Mrs T, how are things? So sorry to hear about your bfn.

Swans, hope you aren't going too insane on the 2ww.

Ginger, congrats on your bfp. Best of luck for your scan.

Welcome Nicky

Becci, so sorry on your result. Do some nice things for yourself and the time will hopefully fly by.

Jo so sorry to hear about your cat.  

Hi to everyone else.

Just wanted to let you all know that my mum got the all clear, the surgery successfully took away all the cancer. To say we are happy is an understatement. Need to get her back on her feet now so we can fulfill our promise to her of a night at the Celtic Manor. 
Only 2 weeks until my planning appointment, getting excited now.


----------



## kara76

That's wonderful news that's your mums surgery gave her the all clear yay


----------



## gingerella

Becci - So sorry hun. How are you feeling?

Nicky - How are you feeling today?

Pix - Its a killer. Any little twinge and I panic. After 2 ectopics I'm so nervous about everything. Just cant wait to see it in the right place. Fingers crossed. 

Josie - Brill news about your mum. At least thats something off your mind.

AFM - I feel quite positive today. I'm absolutely knackered and I felt sick on my way to work but thats a brilliant sign. Bring it on I say!!


----------



## NickyG2010

Hello everyone
Pixtrix - thanks for the info on the fet, sounds a lot less scary than starting the whole process all over again - it sounds quite simple....Thats such amazing news that you have had your bfp, how have you been feeling? Is this the first time you have had a bfp? On this cycle did you use pessaries or injections? I wonder if that will help to avoid another chemical pregnancy. Sorry with all the questions!! It really helps to keep positive hearing success stories. 

JosieJo - Amazing news about your mum, it must have been such a stressful time for you. The treatment alone is so tough to have the worry of your mum aswell must have been really difficult. Hope the wait for you planning appointment doesnt drag

Gingerella - I am feeling really good thanks. Back to work and distracted!! I have such lovely work colleagues who are so supportive, i think it really helps. I didnt intend on telling many people in work but i ended up telling quite a few I cant keep secrets!! Great to hear you have been feeling sick (weird thing to say i know!!)

AFM i phoned the clinic today and I have my planning appointment on the 28th July so i guess there is not a great deal i can do until, other than spend hours researching the success rates of fet and ways to help reduce another chemical pregnancy, not that it will make any difference to the result but it helps!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - that's fab news about your mum, you must be so relieved. Only a couple of weeks til your planning appt now. I hope you'll soon have more reason to celebrate

Becci - so sorry you had a bfn, no words will help but you know we are all here for you. 

Nicky - welcome. Sorry to hear your news but glad you are feeling positive about the future though

Sammy - that sounds really special. Glad you got your results to take with you

Ginger - hope the wait for the scan is not driving you too mad

Swans - hope you are ok, hang in there..

Pix - glad to hear your mw appt went well, you sound like you are enjoying every minute. You should do - you deserve it 

Bev - how are you doing?

Liz - not long til baseline for you now

Sorry to anyone I've missed. I had another down weekend and had to work late yesterday so am struggling to keep up with everyone! Got my follow up booked for 25th July. Hope they'll do treatment planning at the same time but receptionist was a bit vague when I asked so I'll wait and see. My very unhelpful GP has refused to do level 1 immunes so am going to get them done at CRMW rather than wait. Am hoping to have a private cycle ASAP so I don't want to wait and waste any time


----------



## Swans72

Hi girls

Josie that's brilliant news about your mum one less stressful thing on your mind x

Becci so sorry big   to you

Nicki the 28th will be hear before you know it all the best x

Gingerella I know this whole thing is a worry from the baseline scan onwards but I'm sure you'll be fine  

Mrs T great news on your follow up soon be here x

Thank you all for asking after me during this dreaded 2ww I have to say I'm totally over analysing any twinge symptom etc and it's doing my head in big time  I am tempted to test early but the trouble is it's my birthday on the weekend so it could end up spoiling the entire thing while if I don't test until OTD then I can probably enjoy my birthday in believing I am pregnant. I know I've lost the plot   x

Hope everyone's ok love to all xx


----------



## binkyboo

Only a quick one, will catch up properly on the wkend. Just wanted to say hi - hi!!!!!

Love and good luck to everyone. Speak soon xxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

very quiet on here, hope everyone is ok and good luck for those with appts coming up and ec and et, and   to those on the 2ww.


----------



## sammy75

very quiet on here, hope everyone is ok and good luck for those with appts coming up and ec and et, and   to those on the 2ww.


----------



## sammy75

very quiet on here, hope everyone is ok and good luck to everyone with upcoming appts, ec, et, and     to those on the 2ww.


----------



## gingerella

It does seem quiet on here the last couple of days. How are you Sammy?


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Ladies,

Havn't been on here for a while as ive just been so busy, i had a BFN on 30th June and AF come on the 3rd July!! Mega mega gutted as i thought it would have worked as my first ivf worked in 2007 which resultled in my handsome little boy Zak . No frosties left now so it will be another round of ivf i think, ive been ringing the clinic since last Thursday and cant get through so left a message and ive kept trying since last Thursday and still no joy, ive gotta pay for the FET  which is also gutting!!!!!!! I think im going to leave treatment now until Jan 2012 as my little boy starts school in September and i dont wana be going through treatment whislt having the stress of him starting school. Hope you are all ok and thinking of you all each day.

Love Tanya xxxxxxxx


----------



## BevFD

Hi all,

Sorry it's been a little while since I posted last, just felt like I needed a few days to get my head round everything. The lab rang last Friday and all 6 of the embryos were frozen which is good news. I've been busy throwing myself back into work and booking fun things to do. A trip to Marrakech in August, a festival with a mate in September and a couple of weeks in Costa Rica in November. If I am going to be child free  I'm going to damn well enjoy myself!!

Hope everyone is doing well and looking after themselves?

Bev xxx


----------



## sammy75

Can't believe I posted 3 times lol didn't think it worked as it was taking so long to register that I kept reposting.

Well I had my consultation at crmw and I am good to start my fet with next cycle which is due 12th july so got to start ovulation tests on day 9 and have scan on day 10 and as long as lining ok and embies thaw ok then I should be pupo again in 3 wks time.


----------



## Swans72

Hi ladies how you all doing?

Tanya sorry about your result 

Bev good news on your embryos fingers crossed for your consultation. Do you know when this will be?

Gingerella only 5 more sleeps how exciting   that all is well for you Hun 

Sammy you'll be on your way again in a couple of days fab x

Binky what's the latest with you?

Mrs T hope your consultation with CRMW went well today and it won't be long for your follow up with IVF Wales 

Jo any news on dates for you?

Pix & Queenie hope you're both keeping well x

Kara hope you're feeling better big  

AFM feeling ok apart from chronic period type pains on and off since Wednesday so bad that they even woke me up  . Hopefully it's just Tom and Jerry getting comfortable  

Ps sorry for those I haven't mentioned but thinking of you all xx


----------



## jo1985

hey swans no news yet ? X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans - how are you doing ? Have you tested yet ?

Bev - good for you, enjoy it while you can

Hi to everyone else

I need to cancel my follow up at ivfwales on 25th July so if anyone wants to try and get the appt let me know and I'll tell you when I cancel 

Afm had my appt at crmw yesterday and it wasn't as positive as I was expecting. We were told DE's are the best chance of success but it really isn't for us. Adoption has always been our plan b but just didn't think we were getting to that point yet. We aren't ready to stop yet so will definitely be trying again later this year. We are waiting for our immune results and will throw everything at this next cycle. However with chance expected to be less than 10% you can understand why we aren't feeling very positive and we might have to come to terms with moving on sooner rather than later.

It was also recommended that we should have two more periods then start off the Sept period but I can't have any time off in Oct so I need to decide whether to go earlier in sept or later (I'd go again tomorrow if I could so don't want to delay if I can help it). 
Gonna try some more supplements this time - do I need to take them for 3 months to get the benefit?

So any advice or pma you can send me will be welcome - thanks for yours already Kara.


----------



## Flash123

Mrs t - don't u go giving up. You will know IF that times comes and it definitely isn't now. Your dream of a family is waiting for u, it is just taking a much, much longer and harder time to get to than u thought. But it WILL come true.  There are so many stories on here from so many people who thought they had no chance and now they are cwtching their dreams in their arms every night and kissing them 'night godbless'. That WILL be you. Get a plan and know that you are doing all you can.
You will be a mummy. When our first tx failed dh bought my a bracelet that was engraved with the words 'hope, dream, believe' and in the many low times i have had since then and when I am convinced that it will never happen thats what he keeps telling me- now i am telling you - keep trying to hope, dream and believe xxxx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope everyone ok.

mrs t have replied on the crmw thread but   to you again anyway and hope the wait goes by quick for you.

swans, have you been tempted to test yet? 

afm, i also have follow up with ivf wales on 25th of july and not sure what to do as i don't really see the point of going now, so should i cancel it as i think i might aswell stay with crmw now as i'm self funding anyway.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh Liz, what kind words, leaky eyes now!


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T I am so sorry appointment didn't bring news you wanted. Hearing that you need to use a donor does come as a huge shock and you sound like you have completely made your decision but if you are slightly unsure have a look at the donor conception network website. That helped us come to the decision to go ahead with using a sperm donor. It does sound like there is still some hope with your own eggs though so fingers crossed that your next cycle will be the one.

Sammy, it may be worth going to see what they have to say. They may suggest some further testing that you can have on the NHS.

Swans how are you, when is otd?

Hi to everyone else, sorry for not more personals but I am kind of lost again.

AFM, said goodbye to my niece yesterday, she has been with us for 2weeks and we have had such great fun. Might not see her again until late on in the year so feeling really sad. Also just when we were on a high for my mum getting the all clear my brother ends up in hosptial. He is over from Holland seeing his partner in Bristol and took ill on Saturday. Turns out he has Lyme Disease and is getting extreme pain in his lower back and leg so is currently drugged up on pain killers in the BRI. Off to see him this afternoon. So glad it kicked in while he was over here so his partner and myself are around to visit etc.
Planning appointment is next week and I feel so disorganised for it. Been rubbish at taking suppliments and my diet has been awful while niece has been here and I just had chocolate for breakfast lol Giving myself a big kick and getting tx head on.


----------



## Swans72

Afternoon all,

Mrs T I'm so sorry your appointment didn't go as planned.  Do you mind me asking what your AMH is?  I wouldn't give up yet hun, whilst you've still got it in you to continue this stressful journey then that's what you should do otherwise you could end up with a lifetime of regret.  Isn't it worth you still having your follow up with IVF Wales? The wait for me was 6 months for the 2nd go so at least it will be another free cycle for you should things not go to plan with CRMW.  Sending you big   and   that you'll come through all of this with a special bundle of joy hun xx

Josie sorry to hear about your brother big   to you and hope he'll make a speedy recovery.  Glad you had a lovely time with your niece and planning is only next week, you'll be on your way before you know it now.  Have you already picked a donor?  We had to use a different donor this time around as there wasn't enough straws left of the original donor we had.  With regards to diet etc, i've come to the conclusion that so long as you feel good in yourself and are generally healthy then chocolate etc doesn't come into it!  

Sammy - hope AF turns up on time for you x

As for testing I'm going to test tomorrow  instead of Wednesday (one day won't hurt surely!) as I'm off work tomorrow so it'll be less stressful all round    

Love to you all xx


----------



## jo1985

swans thinkin off u for tomo mrs t big hugs to u whatever u decide will be the right decision for u x


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck for tomorrow Swans, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

We have choosen a donor, but Lorraine said they had a few new donors that were ready to be used they just had one stage of the approval to go. If they are in place we may change. We did have a good giggle when she was reading the descriptions as one of them she really was not selling to us. It is very surreal choosing.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - thanks for the advice but DE just isn't for us. Sorry to hear about your brother, sounds like he is in the right place though. Right now get your tx head on ready for next week, lol

Swans - wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow, really hope it's your time. I'll be waiting for your news. My AMH on last test was 6.1 I think. I'm not prepared to wait for the nhs cycle so no point going for the follow up. 

Jo - thanks, any news from you ?


----------



## Swans72

Thanks girls for your good wishes I'll keep you informed    

Josie its good that you've chosen someone but that you may have the option to change. We also had a giggle at some of them as well - you have to make light of it dont you x

Mrs T my AMH is only 3.6 so don't give in Hun I hope they find something with your immunes that can easily be treated (and I mean that in the nicest way) x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans - I'm not ready to give up get, I'm a stubborn old thing! I'm really hoping they find something in the immune tests too, hoping for a reason for failure so far. Good luck for the morning Hun, hope Tom and Jerry make themselves known to you x


----------



## sammy75

just a quick post to say hi to everyone and good luck swans for testing tomorow    .


----------



## PixTrix

Wishing you all the luck in the world swans.

Thinking of you Mrs. T and going to be in touch properly tomorrow when on laptop instead of phone! 

WIll also catch up with everyone else tomoz too


----------



## BevFD

Swans - lots of luck for the test, keeping everything crossed for you!

Mrs T - hope you get a way forward soon, keep motivated!


----------



## Swans72

Hi ladies

Sorry to keep you hanging on and it's only a quickie from my phone but we got our BFP I'm on cloud nine and DH can't stop grinning!!! Thank you all so much for your support. I'll post more later when I'm home xx

Love to you all x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo Swans, I'm thrilled for you both x


----------



## sammy75

Congrats swans, 

Hi everyone else.


----------



## kara76

Swans congratulations on ur bfp


----------



## gingerella

Girls, my stomach is so swollen that my button on my trousers just popped in work and Im holding my trousers together with a hair bobble. According to my dates I'm 6 weeks pregnant. Surely thats not normal!!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Yay congratulations swans!

Oh yes gingerella, bloating is quite normal! Lol @ your button popping off!


----------



## gingerella

Swans - Missed you post earlier!!! Massive congratulations. So happy for you!!


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Swans, such great news


----------



## Tan1982

CONGRATULATIONS SWANS SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash123

Wow swans - fabarooni news woo hoo

Hope everyone else is ok.

Afm - yesterday's baseline was cancelled because blinking af decided not to show. Had it today instead and all good to go. Just did injection no 1. The roller coaster begins once more

Love liz xxx


----------



## jo1985

whoooo hoooooooo congrats swans so chuffed for u xxx


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations swans that is great news. well done.

liz g well done on baseline and your first jab. good luck

josie so sorry to hear about your brother. good luck for planning next week

hi to everyone on here. sorry haven't been around lately but have been so busy in school with inspection and going to my mum's every day for my gestone jab. have been thinking of you all. 

sending                

to you all.


----------



## skyblu

Congrats Swans  So happy for you both.x
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Swans72

Hi Girls,

Sorry for not posting yesterday but had a busy day and had to go to the hospital to get more drugs, that was a performance because of the stupid pharmacist!!!    I ended up being there for 2 ½ hours just to collect a script.  By the time I got home I was absolutely whacked.

I would like to say thank you for all your support and good wishes over the past couple of weeks.

Gingerella you are right about the worry.  I thought once I got the positive I’d be able to breathe a sigh of relieve but oh know, now I’m worried about the scan and that little Tom and Jerry will be ok.  Flipping heck will the worry ever end?

All I would say to you lovely ladies is don’t give up until you really feel that  personally you can’t take anymore (I know that's easier said than done).  I was advised from the start that my chances weren’t that good due to the fact that my AMH was really low but thanks to you lot and the staff at IVF Wales my dream has come true although I know there is a very long journey ahead.

Gingerella looks like you’ll be in elasticated waists before you know it    Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun and I can’t wait to hear about it.  All I can say is that I think my a**e has doubled in size which I’m blaming on the steroids   

All the very best to everyone else with their upcoming appointments and Liz with your jabs, hope there’s lots of follies for your next scan.

Love to all xx


----------



## NickyG2010

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for a few days.

Swans that is amazing news - you must be thrilled to bits. woohooo!!! It is just amazing to hear of the success stories and your words of encouragement. 

Liz g. Good luck with starting the injections i hope they go ok and the time flies by for you. 

Gingerella - Glad to hear its all going ok even if your top button isnt so happy!! All good signs. Not long til the scan now. Thinking of you. 

JosieJo So sorry to hear of your brother thats awful. Good luck with your planning appointment this week. It must be so surreal choosing your donor, but great that you can have a giggle about it, sometimes you just have to laugh or you will crack!! 

Mrs Thomas so sorry to hear of the new hurdles, but so glad to hear you have fighting spirit, you bloody need it in this game!! I hope the immune testing come back speedily and they give you some insight into what is going on! Thinking of you.

AFM I am just waiting for my planning appointment on the 28th. I have been doing all the things i know i wont be able to do whilst i am on treatment, eating lots of naughty treats, deep cleaning around the house, late nights with friends etc and I am loving it!! I have been doing some research into immune testing as I read an article somewhere where the doctor discussed patients who had unusually high immune systems which i think i have, i havent even had a cold since 2008!! So i have self diagnosed, with the help of google, as this being the reason for my infertility. Very dangerous i know, i was going to bring it up at my meeting as see if they thought if there would be any value in my having the tests done. Not sure if they will suggest i try the treatment again before going down this road? 

xxx


----------



## Tuckeiller

Swans, just wanted to say it's great to hear success, congrats.  I am due to start treatment in September (assuming AF decides to put in an appearance!), and also have a low amh.  It always helps to hear good news.

Good luck and try to take it easy x


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Everyone,

Had my letter today off ivf wales to start another round of ivf but couldnt believe its not till 12th sept  i thought it would have been much sooner than that!! i know it doesnt seem that far away but as im self funding i thought it would have been quicker. Im still gutted over my BFN from my FET, i keep woundering why it didnt work as my first ivf in 2007 was a BFP, im racking my brains each day as to i wounder why? I am weighing abit heavier now than back in 2007 but not lots, oh well onwards and upwards and start saving like mad for our next go. 

Thinking of you all

Take care

Love Tanya 

xxxx


----------



## gingerella

Morning girls, just a quick message before I go off to my scan. I feel so nervous. What if theres nothing there? What if its in the wrong place? I feel sick!!!


----------



## gingerella

Just got into work after scan. Everything is great and in the right place. Saw a little hearbeat, feel so emotional. They gave me a due date of 10th March. Ive got to go back in two weeks today for another scan when everything is a bit bigger.
I have got a bit of OHSS so they took bloods but as Im not in any pain with it she told me to just relax and they'll keep an eye on me.
I'm so happy!!!!!


----------



## Swans72

That's brilliant news Gingerella congrats maybe you can start to relax a little now (says she who still probably wouldn't be able to relax  ).  I'm so pleased for you, make sure you take it easy now xx


----------



## jo1985

gingella ah wow happy days for u congrats on the scan all the best x


----------



## BevFD

Swans - Big huge congratulations on your BFP!!!! x


----------



## Swans72

Thank you Bev and I hope you're able to get some answers from your oncologist   x


----------



## jo1985

hi ladies hope all is well , i was told on june 20th via email that i was due to be called up beginnin july so as its the 14th and still not heard nothin so just emailed them again ,


----------



## PixTrix

Yay ginge that is great news!

Hows your brother doing Josie? 

Def good to keep on top of them jo


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say glad your scan went well gingerella

Hope everyone else i ok


----------



## kara76

Ginger that's great news. Come and join us on the other thread

How is everyone?


----------



## josiejo

Great news Gingerella, does it feel real now?

Jo I would phone them. We kept phoning for our first cycle and it seemed to get things moving quicker.

Pix, my brother is so so. He had MRI yesterday and Lumber puncture today as he still isn't able to put any weight on his legs. They have just told him that the Lyme disease was found in the spinal fluid and that explains why he is in so much pain. They are starting him on different antibiotics that will hopefully get working quickly. He has been told it could be a few weeks before he is fully able to walk again and the really scary thing is that he could have had Lymes for upto a year with out realising.  Good has already came out of it though as he has fully decided to move back to the UK and hopefully settle in Bristol.
How are things with your brother? Any major symptoms yet?

Tanya, Sepember does seem a long way off but I am sure it will be here before you know it.

Nicky, I have been like you with the naughty food etc but not the deep cleaning. I have asked at IVF Wales about immune testing and they don't seem to believe in it all, Janet Evans especially. A lot of the girls here have managed to get the Level 1 testing done at there GP and CRMW in Cardiff do the full testing.

Liz, woohoo, you are on your way. How is it going?


----------



## sammy75

just a quick hi to everyone, hope everyone is doing ok,
glad scan went well gingerella,
josie good luck for planning next week,
jo hope you get dates sorted soon for 2nd cycle,

not much to report myself other than af arrived on time but ivf wales still havent sent embies over to crmw so if amanda can't arrange collecting them will have to wait until next cycle but i have been so busy in work atm i am just trying to pop on now and then to see how you all doing.

good luck to all of you with upcoming cycles and 2ww.


----------



## kara76

Josie how is your bro? 

Sorry I'm not around much but I do always read


----------



## Flash123

HI everyone,

I can't believe how busy it is on here lately - fab. There seems to be alot of    at the mo - long let it continue.

*Mrs T* - I know exactly what u mean about looking for answers and being pleased when something shows up. At least then u feel u can do something about it, there may be something that can be fixed.
*Ginge* - fab news on the scan woohoo  

*Nicky* - I had my level 1's done at my GP. I then took the results over to Amanda at CRMW to analyse. IVF wales were very negative with me when I voiced my concerns about immune issues ( eve though I have auto-immune thyroidism, Stage 4 Endo and Reynaulds form of CREST - all of which are immune related) They still won't give me any support so I am cycling at IVF Wales and supporting with Immune treatment at CRMW but I have told IVF Wales.

*Tanya* - I know it Sept seems s lifetime away but it is only a couple of a/f's. I hope it goes quickly for u. Do you mind me asking but if you are private why not go to CRMW - maybe they can do treatment sooner??

*Jo* - Don't blame u - keep ringing, e-mailing, faxing anything u can. I did everything under the sun, including going to the clinic and not refusing to move until someone could tell me something, I sat crying in the reception until someone took me aside   Still it worked  

*Josie* - Hope your brother is better soon. I don't have any brothers or sisters so I can only imagine how thrilled u are to have him moving back.

*Sammy *-    to late a/f's. I couldn't have my baseline on Mon becuase mine was late. I was gutted. I am sure she will show here ugly face soon.

*AFM* - Day 5 today. Had scan yesterday after 3 days of injections. There weren't too many follies and the ones there weren't that big. Marie said she wasn't over the moon but she wasn't worried either, she then asked me how old I was and went 'MMMMM'. This has made me completely    I keep trying to remind my self that I am 2 years older than I was on my last fresh cycle and that this time I am doing the antagonist cycle so I will produce less eggs. Last time I had 22 eggs and the treatment was textbook - apart from the outcome. THis time things are going wrong so perhaps it's a good sign. Just trying to convince my self really. Mad I know.

I am so sorry if I have missed anyone and I hope you are all doing ok.

Take care Liz XXX


----------



## Flash123

sorry sammy - just seen that she has arrived . My head is cxompletely in the shed at the mo. Hope Snow babies can be transferred soon. x


----------



## jo1985

hi liz i phoned clinic and woman told me that lookin at the screen she it be between september and december that things r more like 9 to 12 months and wen i questioned why i was told i be calle july by stephanie she said oh she must know more than me , , , how wen both in same office and got a phone back net wk wen she back off annual leave ,grr so annoyed just want honest answer to wen i be called , soz 4 me post , x


----------



## Flash123

Ooh jo I am sorry to hear that but the story doesnt seem to change. They did they same with my number 1 and with my op. I was told it would be in January and I wasn't even added to the waiting list till feb. From then on I phoned weekly. Over ten times I was told I was going to be a cancellation the next week - it never happened. In the end I complained to Th welsh assembly and the health trust. They got me a date but it was in the aug. I was appalled .

The nursing staff are fantastic and sue on the desk is great but The rest of the admin staff ??


----------



## jo1985

just wish they say right it s likely to be so so many months so u know but one person tells u july and the other between sep or dec like. Tbh it be hard to start now as the kids will be half term and i be busy but atleast to get plannin appt wud b b start , never mind happen when it will atleast the later i get callede less chance off bein to heavily preg on my weddin day in march  x


----------



## NickyG2010

Morning everyone

Tanya - hope the wait is not too awful. Sorry to hear of your bfn. It is so fustrating trying to work out why it was not successful i found it nearlly as bad as the result. it would be so nice if there was a reason, easier to accept. 

Gingerella thats fantastic news so pleased for you. it must be such a relief. when is your next scan?

JosieJo Its good that you brother is having the investigations done - its sounds an awful condition, so painful. Thanks for the advice on ivf wales view on immune testing - its difficult if health care professionals dont support certain things.  I wonder why they dont believe in it? is it because there is not much evidence? 

Sammy i hope they manage to sort out moving your embryos, how fustrating for you. 

Liz thanks so much for the info on immune, its all really helpful. When you had the level 1 testing done at your GP did you have to give them a list of what you wanted testing or did they know? My gps are not fantastic so i am a bit worried they wont do them. Did you have to push to get your gp to agree? So did you have the other tests done at CRMW, how do you know which ones you need doing, from looking at their website there seem to be various ones you can have? Will CRMW allow you to have the testing done there if you are not cycling with them? Were ivf wales ok that you were running the immune treatment alongside the ivf? What does the immune treatment involve? Sorry for all the questions!!! I hope your eggs keep coming. I dont have much experience of the whole treatment stuff but i believe you just cant tell if its going to work. you hear stories of people with perfect embroys and a bfn and then others who have had a terrible time with treatment only getting low numbers of eggs and then getting a bfp. As i have been told all the way along, it only takes one embroy!! 

J01985 i hope you get some answers soon. it is so fustrating i think all the changing of dates is so stressful and just makes the whole process so much worse. 

AFM - Just waiting for the planning appointment, i am tempted to go and see my doctor this week to see about getting the level 1 testing done. We have 2 blastocysts in the freezer and we are trying to decide whether to have one or two transfered. On the first attempt we had two embroys transferred. Part of me thinks by having one transferred at a time that gives us more chances (provided they survive the thawing) does anyone have any experience on this??

Hope you all enjoy your sunday

Take care
xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - hope your brother is doing better, good luck for planning appt this week

Sammy - hope your frosties arrive in good time, didn't realise it would be so difficult 

Liz - glad the jabs are going well, when is your next scan?

Jo - you must be so frustrated, hope you get answers soon

Nicky - my GP wouldn't do any of the immune level 1's even though CRMW sent him a letter asking him to do them following my recurring failures. It's worth asking about though. I've always had two transferred in the hope it improves the chances and because I wouldn't mind if I was lucky enough to have twins

Tanya - not knowing is definitely the hardest thing about this treatment, you are amongst friends here who know exactly how it feels

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## kara76

My gp did my level 1 test and they are pretty standard stuff, they are generally also known as recurrent miscarriage tests well that is what gp would know them as.

If 2 blast in the freezer and you didn't mind the thought of twins I would have them both transferred , having 2 seperate cycle wouldn't improve the chance of success in this case as the embryos and quaility are already there. 

Sorry I didn't personalise the post but I can't remember who asked what lol . I'm posting on phone and can't look back

Mrs t big hug I know it must be so hard for you and you will always miss your fur baby, in time the pain will ease


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone and hope you all doing ok,

Good luck to everyone with upcoming appts, ec, et and lots of luck to all of you on the 2ww for otd.


----------



## gingerella

Thanks everyone. I do feel a bit more relaxed now. Next scan on 28th so should be able to see loads more then.

How is everyone feeling today? xx


----------



## Swans72

Morning Ladies,

This extra wait is absolutely killing me, I thought the 2ww was stressful enough but this!  I haven't got my scan until the 4th August which will mean I'll be 7 + 6.  I've bought shares in Clearblue with the amount of PT's i've bought to keep checking there's still a positive  

Hope everyone is ok, I've kind of lost track of where everyone is again so sorry for lack of personals.

Take care xx


----------



## gingerella

Hope you're ok Swans. This wait seems longer than the 2ww doesnt it. xx


----------



## Swans72

I'm sure I'll survive Gingerella it's just I feel in limbo at the moment, you know the feeling as you've been there.  Never mind 2 weeks Thursday (and counting!!!!) Where's that time machine    I'm sooooo tired at the moment.  I can just about make it through the working day and as soon as I get home I have to have at least an hour before I'm capable of doing anything.


----------



## josiejo

Swans and Gingerella, I hope you both manage to stay sane while waiting on your scan. 

Mrs T, how are you doing? 

Sammy, did they manage to get your embryos over in time?

Hi to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals.

AFM Had planning appointment today which didn't really go to plan but outcome is fine. 1st of all our file was overlooked so we ended up being seen over an hour late which put DH in a mood. We were then told there had been a number of changes since we were last there, 1st of all they are now using the European Sperm bank as they have basically no stock there. The embyrologist will help in the choosing of the donor, normally we would have had to go back to do that but Jodie is sorting it out so we don't have to, it will all be done over the phone instead. 
The second change was a bit of a surprise to me, Janet Evans no longer works at IVF Wales which left them with no 'Person Responsible' so they had to stop treatment while they sorted out a new 'Person Responsible' for HFEA. This means that the earliest date they have for transfer is 7th Oct which isn't too far but I had hoped to start next month. 
We also have a plan B in place should the frozen eggs not survive the defrost. Now we are using donor sperm we can give iui a try so we are being placed on the waiting list for that.
My brother got out of hospital yesterday, he is now able to walk pretty well on the crutches but it could still be a while before he can walk properly. He has to return to see the neurologist in a couple of weeks and in the mean time will carry on with the strong antibiotics and pain meds. It is scary that a tiny tick bite can cause such a nasty illness.


----------



## kara76

Josie glad all got sorted in the end. Crmw have a donor bank now too which is great news and means no waiting I believe. 
I did hear a little rumour je wasn't there anymore, shame they have to stop treatment though as this will of course affect waiting lists.

Omg is a tic what caused yoyr bros illness now that is scary. Hope he gets well real soon 

Hiya everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie - sorry to hear your appt didn't go exactly to plan Josie, waiting sucks! Glad to hear your brother is in the mend though


----------



## josiejo

Arianna has taken over from Janet now which is good but there is a bit of a backlog as they had to push back a load of peoples cycles. 

Yeah Kara, it was a lil tick bite that has caused the Lymes Disease, they think he has had it for upto a year but it has only now made a big impact on his health.


----------



## jo1985

shocked to hear je not there no more i ve always delt with her mind u it was her and the other lady that called ne fat and told me no further ivf till i lost enough weight , but seems to be big changes there. Josie glad ur bro gettin better. Swans gingerella hope the wait for scans is not to long x


----------



## NickyG2010

Hello everyone.

Mrs Thomas thanks for the info - how fustrating your go wouldnt do the level 1's. This is very true, to be so lucky to have twins would be incredible. How have you been feeling?

Kara thank you so much for the advice, really appreciate it. 

Gingerella. Glad to hear you have your next scan date, how have you been feeling?

JosieJo - Glad to hear your brother is out of hospital and on the mend. Sorry to hear your appointment didnt go to plan. I cant believe the treatment is not going to start until October. I have my planning appointment at the end of month and was like you hoping to start treatment for frozen embryo transfer next month. I might consider a self funded cycle inbetween waiting. 

AFM - I contacted CRMW regarding immune testing but was advised that as i had only had one failed ivf attempt that it would not be suitable. It was so nice having such an honest answer, so i will continue with the ivf

Lots of love to everyone 
xxx


----------



## BevFD

Hi all,

Just a quick message to say goodbye. We have decided that between the cancer treatment and a couple of years on the IVF merry-go-round that enough is enough. Also, while the people at the clinic are lovely (esp. the nurses) I have been disappointed with some of the care, lack of information/explanation and confusion around our options. I think we both want to get on with living our lives after 5 years and feel that for us, the emotional cost of pursuing this is just too much.

I sincerely hope that everyone gets the outcome they want from this process and thanks all so much for supporting me through the last couple of months. It was physically and emotionally hard but having your support really did make a huge difference.

Thanks so much and good luck, keep the faith!

Bev xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

Bev, sorry your leaving us and take care,

Josie, glad u got a plan sorted and glad your brother is recovering and yes amanda rang today to say that she collected my embies so I have a lining scan on fri and transfer following week as long as they survive the thaw.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Swans72

Hi girls only a quickie as I'm on my phone and if I'm honest to lazy to get my fat a**e of the settee to use the main pc  

Josie - we had to use the European sperm bank last minute and Jodie pointed out that the sperm is usually much better quality as it is treated as a business so they only pick the best so I hope your not too disheartened Hun as it could prove for the best.  However the waiting now is the pain so sorry to hear of the delay.  Glad your bro is on the mend x

Bev I'm so sorry you're leaving and the way things have worked out for you hun life is such a b***h on times. Sending you big   and wishing you all the best for the future you know where we are if you need us. Take care x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## becci1810

just a quick message to say hi to all u guys, i hope ur all doing doin ok. i havent been on here for a while,im still not coping very well at the fact our cycle failed. i was convinced it had worked........ then to top it off, my sister has announced she is 12 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her, but it was only 5 months ago she fell pregnant (sadly had a misscarrage) but kept tellin me she wasnt ready to have another baby, she has a 4 year old already. im just an emotional wreck. I dont seem to b gettin any support, i just feel so lonely (my partner has been my rock, but i just feel numb) sorry to go on. xxxx


----------



## kara76

Bev sorry your leaving yet understand why and I hope you find peace from within.


----------



## becci1810

sorry to b a pain..... any advice on any suppluments or any thing i can tack to improve my chances of the next cycle workin, please advice me ... xxxxx


----------



## Swans72

Becci sorry you're having a rough time of it I know exactly how you feel as we've all been there big hugs to you Hun I'm sure you'll feel a bit better after your follow up appt I know that I managed to get alot of answers at mine. 

The only supplements etc I took was DHEA but this was because I have a very low AMH level so it's not recommended for everyone, pregnacare conception, omega 3 and 75mg aspirin this was on the advice of my acupuncturist and having acupuncture once a week for 4 months. During stimms I also drank a small glass of pom juice, most of this I picked up from other ladies on here.

Take care Hun x


----------



## gingerella

Josie - Cant believe Janet is gone. Ive heard people say she was a bit harsh but Ive always found her to be really professional and excellent at her job.

Nicky - I'm feeling great. Nice to hear you sounding more positive. How long do you have to wait for another go?

Bev - Good luck for the future, sorry to see you go. xx

becci - Its so hard. My partners bro's and sis's have 8 kids between them. We've been in the longest relationship and they just seem to pop them out. It will happen for you though, I'm sure.

AFM - I'm feeling good. I'm really really tired all the time but I love it to be honest. Atr least I genuinely feel pregnant.


----------



## josiejo

Gingerella, I was very surprised too. Both myself and dh liked her plus she was great when I had egg collection no2 holding my hand and kept topping up my sedation. How long until your scan?

Bev, sorry to see you go but completely understand. There does have to be a time where you stop it all taking over your life. Wishing you loads of luck.

Becci, so sorry you are having a hard time. I think we have all been there, it does get easier especially when you have a plan on what to do next. Its very frustrating when people around you seem to get pregnant at a drop of a hat and even worse when they don't appreciate how lucky they are. Have you considered speaking to the councilor at IVF Wales? As for extras and suppliments there are a couple of threads, here is a link to one - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180320.108 and there is another one which I can't find at the minute. Someone had listed all the extra/suppliments and the reason for taking them next to it along with a list for dh.

Nicky, glad that CRMW have given you an honest answer on the immune testing. May be worth aasking IVF Wales to test for clotting issues when you next go, I was tested at my last appointment and thankfully they came back clear.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bev - you've been through so much. I wish you all the best for the future x

Nicki - not long til planning now

Becci - sending you big hugs, we've all been there and are here to support each other. It's so hard when people around us fall pregnant so easily but you will cherish your time so much more when the time comes. The girls have given you good advice.

Josie - hope you feel better about your appt now.

Hi everyone else


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Swans and Gingerella

Can I ask that you keep all BFP chatter on the pg thread please  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266119.0


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

gosh i am surprised to hear JE has left. do we know where she has gone. i always found her ok, she knows her stuff. 

becci  

josie glad to hear you have a plan in place. glad to hear your brother is on the mend. can't believe that is was from a tick bite.

hi mrs t, hope that with clexane your next cycle gives you the bfp you deserve.

bev take care.

good luck to all who have app's this week. 

afm so sorry i haven't posted much, work has been so hetic with the inspection.so pleased to have finished school now and off to spain next week for some relaxing time with dh. will be thinking of you all who are going through tx and those waiting.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi ladies,

Been away for a while following the blighted ovum in April as It hit me very hard and I just needed to hide away for a while.

Well af was due on the 11th and I was all geared up for a second FET cycle but of course she didn't arrive (as usual) and I put it down to the DHEA. I finally plucked up the courage to POAS on Tuesday and got a BFP!!! Can't bl**dy believe it. We were starting to give up hope and then out of the blue, bam!! 

I spoke to Marie and she has booked me in for a scan on Wednesday but DP has unavoidable work commitments for 3 weeks so I might wait a while. I'm so frightened to have a scan after last time but I won't really believe what's happening until I see it.

Being an old gal    I'd given up hope a long time ago of it happening naturaly.

I've got tons of catching up to do and I promise I will - but wishing all of you all the luck in the world   

Kitty xx


----------



## kara76

Kitty was wonder how u were and wow wow wow weee congratulations girlie. Looks like your body got a kick up the ****.so pleased for u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty great to hear from you. Wow, congratulations x


----------



## Kitty71

Thank you Kara and Mrs. T. 

Yeah Kara I guess one sneaky sperm must have managed to swim through all the daft ones swimming in circles    And maybe the 2 months of DHEA did my eggs the world of good.

x


----------



## jo1985

Ah kitty so happy for you been wondering what happening with u and lovely to hear good news all the best x


----------



## Flash123

Sorry i havent been posting much. I have been reading about you all but have been so bsy with school i havent had time to post but I promise I have been thinking about everyone.

Hiya kitty, nice to see you back. I was wondering how you were. Wooooooo hooooooo what utterly fab news. Well done chick.

Afm - had my intralipids yesterday at crmw and  it really was fine. The treatment from Amanda and co was better than some hotels I have stayed in. Lol.
Had final scan today and I am good to go on mon. Ec is at 9.30. Now comes the really nerve wracking bits ec, fertilisation, et then the 2 weeks from hell lol

Looking forward to catching up now I have broken up from school.

Take care everyone 
Liz xx


----------



## Swans72

Congratulations Kitty that's brilliant news x

Liz good luck for EC X


----------



## sammy75

omg kitty thats fab news so pleased for you and   all goes well, make sure you keep us informed when you go for your scan.


----------



## josiejo

OMG Kitty, that is amazing news, huge congratulations to you and your hubby.




Queenie, Jodie said that JE had moved down to Gyne, I think it was emergancy Gyne. 


Liz, best of luck for EC.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Kitty! Wonderful news xxx


----------



## claire1

Kitty thats great news.  Congrats to you both


----------



## Flash123

Thanks for the good luck wishes, trigger shot done. Bring on Monday!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

Liz good luck hope ec goes really well


----------



## sammy75

liz, glad trigger went well and good luck for ec mon.


----------



## Flash123

Thanks kara, fingers crossed. Have a good feeling this time. We have done everything we can so at least I am on the same playing field as everyone else. My other goes didn't have a chance of working.

I have just seen that u are considering cycling again. I can only imagine how big a decision that is. I am a 'one and only child'  and that wasn't through choice. Back in the 'good old day's ' when my mum tried to have me, people didn't have the opportunities we have been blessed with. Help certainly wasn't so readily available but she often says 'I wonder...'.  It certainly didnt mean she didnt think she was blessed having me.  I think it has made me more determined not to think back in couple of  year and regret something I  hadn't done.


----------



## Flash123

Cheers sammy


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. Good luck for Monday, will be waiting to hear your news. What were the intralipids like? I'm thinking of having them in my next cycle


----------



## kara76

Liz thank u so much for your post. We are still undecided and I do feel kinda selfish for even thinking of it but I've started to think about tyler more and at least if we try and she asks later in life why she doesn't have a sibling we can say honestly we tried! But there's always that but I can't decide.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Kara, when will you get answer from GP on funding the drugs? Don't you have a gut instinct on what you want to do?


----------



## Kitty71

Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow Liz and good luck for Monday     

Kara I'm happy to hear you are considering TX again. You are such a super mummy. I'm an "only" and I think it's nice for children to have siblings but of course not essential. 

k xxx


----------



## kara76

Aww thanks kitty. Its a very scary prospect not to mention the expensive cause we have no money lol.


----------



## Kitty71

Kara I bet it's scary for you but I know what a determined lady you are    I know you'll find the strength to do it if you want to and what's money at the end of the day, you'll find it from somewhere, you could always rob a bank.

You're still more than young enough and that is a really good thing.

k x


----------



## Digby

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been on for a while but been thinking about you all a lot and just come on to see what's news. 

Am so totally thrilled to read about the BFPs for Kitty, Pix and Swans, how fantastic! Really made my day  

Mrs T so very sorry it's not been better news for you. I feel for you so very much and admire your amazing strength. I hope more than anything you will get there on your next go.  

Josie all the best with the ds, will be thinking of you. We used ds and for us it's been fine, we don't feel our baby is any different.

Hi and best wishes to everyone else who's going through tx or waiting.

AFM-all going well so far. Had 20 week scan last week. Still cannot believe how lucky we've been.

D
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

kitty what fantastic news. congratulations

liz good luck tomorrow. 

josie thinking of you and hope you are well and hope your brother and mum are doing well.  

hi everyone good luck to all who have app this week

     .


----------



## Kitty71

Congrats to you too Queenie and twins!!! I need to do some back reading because loads has happened that I've missed.

x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies i havent been on here for a long time but today is the day i need you all feeling low, after having my 3 year old niece for the weekend and taking her to meet my 2 god children to be who are 1 and 2 1/2 i have come home today and just feel hopeless.
My mum as me and my brother but my brother doesnt want children, or a partner to add to that and my father died when i was a baby (7 months old) i really wanna give her a grandchild thats what my body is supposed to do and its useless, she as been off work ill for the last year and i wanna give her something to take her mind off everything that is wrong she is having a operation tomorrow which unfortuatley i couldnt stay with her for as we had to bring my niece home and more obviously work but cant help but feel rubbish at the moment it was lovely having all the kids running round on the weekend and my god daughter to be is only 1 and she wanted cuddles off me which i think didnt help xxx


----------



## Flash123

Just a quick one. Just home from ec. Thrilled - we laid 16 eggs. Doing split icsi/ivf to try to reduce abnormal fertilisations, with clexane, steroids and gestone. Speak soon, going to have. Lay down in the sun with a trashy mag x


----------



## kara76

Liz wow that's great news. Can u pm me so I can reply as I'm on my phone


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies had a letter got  a telephone validation appointment august 3 rd what does this entail ? Hi to everyone hope all ok
Liz well done on bumper crop eggs x


----------



## PixTrix

Just a quicky from me as a bit lost here at the mo but want to say a big huge congrats to Kitty, I am so thrilled for you. You have been missed and thought about and many times wanted to get in touch, yet know what its like when a little space is needed so for you to come back with this amazing news gives me a very big smile!!

Well done on ec Liz, fab news

Yay Jo, looks like things are moving forward for you. I didn't have a validation appoint so not sure what will happen but think it just goes through that things are the same as before you first tx and you are still entitled to NHS tx. Here's to a wedding dress with a bump lol


----------



## Kitty71

Blimey Liz 16 is fabulous!!! Hope you enjoyed your mag. Good luck for the call tomorrow,    that the IVF group get jiggy over night.

So pleased you have your appointment Jo. I reckon things will move very quickly after that and you'll soon be on your way again.

Pix see I told you FETs worked! Just lovely to see your ticker now    

k x


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks Kitty, good luck for your scan


----------



## jo1985

Thanks al be nice to get going agn
queenie loving it wedding dress bump comment lol mayb be lucky and it work and be fat bride 4 a reason lol hope that bmi don't let me down now


----------



## kara76

Jo that's wonderful news.


----------



## jo1985

thanks kara was a bit annoyed that i was told be seen july phoned last wk and was told that it be september to dec as they behind and got telephone appt august i know it take  a while from that to getting going but moving aleast yey.

how u and tyler?? i into the 6 wks hols off to cefn mably farm park tom the mam is taking this wk off work so getting few trips in xx


----------



## josiejo

Yey, thats great news Jo. Hopefully the wait won't be too long from that until you can actually start tx. 


Liz, fab news on the 16 eggs, good luck for the call in the morning


Ammie, sorry you are feeling low. It is really difficult to stay positive all the time. I am sure you will give your mum a grandchild.


Queenie, Pix and Digby, hope you are all growing nicely.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - well done you! Hope youre feeling ok, Good luck with the call tomorrow. 

Jo - great news that you have your appt planned, it will be great to get your dates planned in. I didn't have a telephone appt but did have a validation appt which just went through our history etc to check we were eligible. We weren't asked about weight but DH spent the whole appt sucking his stomach in because his bmi was over the limit, lol.

Digby - good to hear from you, thanks for thinking of me

Kitty - still smiling at your news, it is encouraging me to have more bms with the DHEA !!

Hi everyone else


----------



## Queenie1

liz fab number. good luck for the call tomorrow.

jo great that you have an app. something to focus on and work towards. good luck for your app.

hi mrs thomas hope you are well. keep at the bms as you never know. might as well have some fun while waiting.

aimmie


----------



## Swans72

Just a quickie as i'm in work  

Liz well done on your eggs and good luck for the call this morning x

Jo that's fab news about your appointment, you'll soon be on your way and you'll have to let that wedding dress out all for the right reasons


----------



## Flash123

Jo - fab news. Looking forward to seeing your wedding pics with a bump!!

**********SORRY FOR THE ME POST**************
No use pretending but I am really dissappointed and sad at the moment. Clinic just phone and we only have 5 that have fertilized normally. 
Last time we had 11 abnormal ferlizations and they thought my eggs were letting in 2 sperm so this time they did split ICSI and IVF. 
This time, 14 were mature, so they did ICSI on 7 and IVF on 7. All 14 fertilised but 9 have pro-nucleui (excuse my spelling) with some as high as 8 and 10 nucleui instead of 2. At this point they don't know why. Has anyone else heard of this or know where I can find information because i don't know where to start looking?

Also last time 5 arrested from day 1 to day 3 so I ma just hoping and praying that these 5 are little fighters. I know it only takes 1 but i am finding it hard to be positive at the moment.

This cycle has been so different from last one. We have had alot of hitches and stalls - I am just hoping that that is a good sign as the last one was text book - resulting in a top quality blast transfer - but it still failed.

AS i said sorry for the me post - going to sit in the garden now and try to cheere my self up with fried egg on toast.
Liz XX


----------



## Swans72

Liz sorry it's not the result you wanted but hey you have 5 which I think is brilliant.  Think positively these 5 will be fighters    x


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
I was wondering if anybody could give me some advice on getting a reply from IVF wales.
I received a call at the beginning of june saying my husbands operation with Brian Jenkins
will be in september which we were really happy to hear and Stephanie advised I would
receive a call beginning of july.
I hadnt heard by middle of july so I called and she was on annual leave I then called on 
the following monday and was told she has 300 emails to go through first so I left it
another week called yesterday left all details and number still no call back.
Its very frustrating I have things to arrange like time off work and my husband does not
get paid for the 2 weeks the doctor said he will need off and I want to plan ahead so
everything runs smooth but how can I do that if I have no idea when it is going to be?

Really would appreciate some advice.
Thanks


----------



## kara76

Liz so sorry your feeling this way. Will tell u a story, we ve had 4 fresh cycles not including the abandoned one and always had above average fertilsation til last cycle! We got 2 out of 6 eggs and this was with icsi, I was very shocked. Like u the clinic had loads of hitches to get going and well it worked.

As for pro nuclear, I believe its where the egg doesn't activate the shut of switch so to speak so more sperm just go in.I always thought icsi was the way around this


----------



## sammy75

liz, i hope your 5 little embies prove to be good little fighters and you will get to et   .

kelly, all i can suggest is that you keep ringing and good luck.

aimee, hope your feeling better today,

hi to kara, pix, queenie, jo, swans, josie, mrs t, kitty hope you are all doing ok.

well i got my positive result on my ovulation test yesterday so et on friday, don't know what time as i have to wait for lyndon to ring with the news of if they thaw ok so just got to think positive that they will be fine, amanda said that they will thaw all 3 of them and aslong as they ok will transfer 2 and if the last one is ok they will refreeze.


----------



## Swans72

Sammy that's brilliant news you're on your way.   things go to plan on Friday keep us informed x


----------



## kellys12

Hi Sammy
Thanks I will keep trying I just feel like a nuisance and dont want to get on
their nerves.

I will try again tomorrow morning fingers crossed might get somewhere then.

Thanks again


----------



## Kitty71

Liz sorry you are disappointed but 5 is still a very good number. Did they say yet when the transfer will be? 

Sammy won't be long now then hun. I think it's amazing how they can refreeze embies.

Kelly just keep trying the clinic. Remind them that it's Aug next week and the op should be a month after that. Polite persistant phone calls will get you results I'm sure.

xx


----------



## jo1985

Hi to everyone Liz 5 is great number
Sammy it be ere b4 u know it
As for me my good close friend had her twins this am boy n girl both 6lbs happy but brings it home 2 can't wait to get going now been nearly yr since first go long time in obdurate worlds lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie - Liz 5 is still great although I understand you are disappointed. Keep us posted on ET. Big hugs x


----------



## Flash123

Thank u all for your kind thoughts and encouragement. I am feeling a Bit more positive this morning (even if i am up before 6 o clock in my school holidays!!!!) 

I know 5 is a good number and I really don't want to sound ungrateful but it's just to go from 16 to 5 in 1 big swoop is a bit scary.  also so many arrested last time from day 1 to 5 that it will be a lifetime waiting till 4 o clock this afternoon, when I can phone for an update. 

Kara, as u said,  originally the clinic thought my 'shutting' down mechanism wasn't working but the icsi ruled that out. Now they think that either  some kind of reaction is happening in my egg when the sperm enters causing my egg to produce multiple nuclei or it is genetically there and they can't see it. As u also said sometimes when s***  happens that's when things things go right and shock the hell out of u.

Et is tomorrow morning so have a day of cleaning planned today as from tomorrow onwards I won't be lifting a finger!!!!

Take care all and thank u all again or your support it really does help ( as u all know)


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Liz, I know that disappointed feeling. I had 22 eggs collected and knew they were going to freeze all embies due to ohss and from 22 I ended up with 5 and did feel gutted but it was meant to be and went from being so rubbish to fab! Hang in there, good luck for transfer.


----------



## kara76

Liz if u want to try and find answers google sirm las vegas and it should bring up a forum you can join and ask consultants direct questions. I found them very good and asked all the different cons the same questions

I'm really praying that this cycle is a lucky one for you


----------



## Kitty71

Hi ladies,

Liz glad to hear you sounding more positve, I hope there is good news for you this afternoon.

Well I had my scan this morning and it didn't go to plan. I was scanned by a new girl with appaling communication skills who replied "No" when I asked her if she could see anything. She said I had a small gestational sac but that was it.

She went off to find out what to do with me and luckily Marie was there who sat me down and explained things a bit more. The girl is apparently a very good sonographer but she didn't know my story so was unsure really what she was looking for, and Marie did agree that she isn't the best communicator.

Marie showed me the scan and said there is a gestational sac and a yolk so she just thinks the scan was too early. She said it is so hard to date conception because it was natural and I could be way off what I think I am. I do have usually have 31 day cycles so if you factor in that and maybe a couple of days for luck then everything could still be ok.

I don't know what to think I just have to trust Marie. She was very honest with me last time so I have to have a bit of faith that things will be ok.

I'm so done in by all of this, it's so exhausting as all you lovely ladies know.

So all I can do is wait now until next Wednesday. Doesn't help either that the Digi test dropped from 3+ to 2-3 this morning which is totally freaking me out too.

k x


----------



## Flash123

Oh kitty - sending u big hugs . I can't imagine how u must b feeling. Some people can be so insensitive. 
But Marie is very experienced and I agree with u she is also very honest and I really think u need to trust her judgement. I know this isn't going to be easy Hun and Wednesday will feel like a lifetime away. I have heard so many bad stories about those dam digital test . They really can mess with your head so much and i  have heard many people say they have inaccurate results with them that just cause unnecessary worry. Saying one time scale one test and another on a different day.  Hoping and praying. Take care


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
I still havent heard anything but I was wondering if anybody could tell me
what to expect at a treatment planning appointment.
I was originally deferred until next january as I had to lose weight I have
lost over 4 stone but I have another 1 and a half to go but she said dont worry
about it. I thought they were really strict about bmi?

Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks
Kelly


----------



## kara76

Kitty shame the first lady was so crap . Marie is 100%honest and wud tell you straight. Those conception indicator tests are just awful! Mine dropped down too when I was pg with tyler. Gestional sac and yolk is a good sign for an early pregnancy, with a blighted ovum I don't think you even get a yolk so try and put fears of that aside. The waiting is hard going.
How long ago was ur postive test?


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Kara,

Last positive test was this morning. The digi dithered for an eternity before it settled on 2-3 so maybe it was just bordeline. I did get up last night for lots of wees. Just been looking at the scan and the yolk is perfectly clear so at least it isn't another blighted ovum. 

I've been having a look at my dates and I was basing them on a 28 day cycle which I don't have. I'm usually 31+ so it is very possible I'm at the most only 6+1 and could be quite a few days lower than that if I ovulated late.

I think the presence of a yolk is promising - just have to wait and see.

I agree that Marie would be honest. She had to persuade me to take the scan pic because I din't want yet another pic without a baby on so maybe she thought I'd want it if everything turned out ok, that's what I'm telling myself anyway.

  k


----------



## sammy75

kitty,   and lots of    your way and i'm sure you will get to see little flickering heartbeat on screen next week.

liz, hope you have good news when you get the call and good luck for ec tomorow,  .

hi to everyone else today.


----------



## Flash123

Wow - just phoned and i am over the moon.

We have quote -  "2 perfect IVF 4 cells embryos, 1 near perfect 4 cell ICSI embryo and 2 'not too bad' 5 cell ICSI's"

Thank you all for your kind wishes


----------



## NickyG2010

Hi everyone sorry not been on here for a while. Will catch up properly tonight on my phone at the minute. I have a quick question not sure if anyone knows, after a failed ivf and having a chemical pregnancy and a period a few days after, when should I expect my next period would it be 28 days since my period after chemical or would it be 28 days from when my period would have been if I didn't have the treatment?? Many thanks
Hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## kara76

Nicky sorry to hear abouty your chemical pregnancy. I hate that saying yet have had one myself. Your cycle will be 28days since your last bleed though things cud be messed up a little

Liz great news ur embryos sound beautiful

Kitty 6 + 1 at most is still very early and if cycle is 31 days u need to base it on that. Ovulation usually occurs 14 days proir to bleed so a 31 day cycle wud mean ovulation around cycle day 17. Seeing a yolk is very postive and if you nearer 5 weeks than 6 than that is what they would expect to see.

When was ur first postive test!


----------



## Kitty71

Fantastic news Liz    good luck for tomorrow.

Nicky a natural chemical wouldn't mess with your cycle much I reckon, but the TX might mess it up a bit. I don't think it will affect you too badly though. It's suprising how quickly the body gets back on track.

Kara after frantic googling I've worked out that my sac size of 6.8mm means I would be just over 5 weeks which would at least mean that what we saw today was correct age wise. I don't know if being able to find all this information is a good thing or not but I feel much calmer now. First +ive test was last Tuesday night, hadn't done any until that one.

xx


----------



## kara76

How late was af when u tested? I think it all looks good hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - excellent news on your embies, good luck for tomorrow 

Kitty - sorry to hear your scan didn't go to plan. Hope you're feeling a bit more reassured now

Nicky - sorry to hear your news

Hi everyone else


----------



## Kitty71

Kara I was due on the 11-12th July so 2 and a half weeks over now. Whilst there is no bleeding I'm just going to stay positive. I've read that sacs that are over 8mm without yolks are cause for concern so I'm not in that category and apparently a yolk sack should be visible at 5 + 4 which would mean I'm only a few days out.

xx


----------



## kara76

Good girl. I think its just early days


----------



## Swans72

Liz that's briliant news x

Kitty some people have no thought   Marie is fab she's honest but always in a nice way. I hope you're feeling a little more at ease now and good luck for next week x

Nicky bigs  

Kelly they are usually strict but I think if they know you've really tried to lose weight and had success (which you have so big congrats on that x) then they tend to go with the treatment but that's from my experience.  My BMI was fine on the first attempt but on the 2nd it was 30 and after taking the drugs and having an underactive thyroid my BMI went up to 32! 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## jo1985

Kelly well done on weight loss I had bmi off 33 first go but got ivf as been on list 2 yrs but they told me got a loose weight or won't gov second go bmi now 31  .
Kitty hope u feel more settled after scan and reasurrance off girls I like Marie too


----------



## kara76

Ladies a bmi of 30 is the critrea set my the welsh assembly. This is based of evidence that a bmi of 30 and under gives the best chance of success with ivf.


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
Thanks for the replys I had better keep going on this healthy eating then  
I dont want to be turned away when we have waited so long.
The lady did say that my dh will have operation then we will be booked in october for a treatment planning
appointment how long after treatment planning appt do you actually start it?

Sorry I am asking so many questions I just dont know how everything works.

Thanks Again
Kelly


----------



## gingerella

Hi Nicky. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Flash123

Just a quick post to let you know that i am officially       PUPO  

2 perfect 8 cell embryos, Gavin and Stacey, were transferred this morning and we have 1 near perfect 10 cell and another near perfect 9 cell being frozen.

We are so thrilled. After 3 previous hurrendous transfers today's was a piece of cake. Might be because I was sudated and hullucinating that the ceiling fans were coming to get me at the time   

We asked Anna if it was worth investigating our abnormal ferlisations. she said that we are the only patients IVF Wales have ever had, that have had such bizarre fertilization yet produced very good quality embryos in the same batch   It would cost thousands and thousands of £££££ to investigate and she thinks we will have a BFP by then. So fingers crossed.

Sorry no personals but I am still quite sleepy.
Take care everyone
XXX


----------



## kara76

Liz wonderful news and congratulations on being pupo with gavin and stacey lol. Amazing how a few days can change things and 3 froze too yay


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say congrats on being pupo Liz, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. Love the names by the way


----------



## jo1985

Liz congrats on being pupo whoop to u gettin bfp . hope 2ww goes fast I  had weird ceiling fan thing going on when got sedated to LOL


----------



## Swans72

Congratulations Liz on being PUPO here's to the madness of the 2ww now x


----------



## Kitty71

Fab news Liz and frosties too well done. Good advise from Anna too. Hope you don't go potty now in the 2ww


----------



## gingerella

I had my 8wk scan yesterday so I'm moving on my due date thread. Everything is going great so I just wanted to say goodbye and good luck to all of you, whatever stage you are at. 

I also wanted to say that its taken me 3 attepmts at IVF and one FET to get pregnant all done at IVF Wales and I thought it would never happen but it has and Ive sure it will for all of you. 

Thanks for your support and good luck guys. xxx


----------



## sammy75

Gingerella, best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy.

Liz, congrats on being pupo,

Hi to everyone else today,

Afm I am now pupo with what lyndon called 2 beautiful embryos so otd is 13th august and the 3rd embryo to develop til sunday and he will let me know if it can be refroze.


----------



## Swans72

Gingerella so glad everything's going to plan for you. Hopefully I'll be joining you on the other thread next week.

Sammy that's brilliant news congratulations and roll on the 13th. Hope you don't go too mad on the 2ww x


----------



## Flash123

Congrats sammy - someone to share the madness with lol xx


----------



## kara76

Sammy greayt news


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, where are you all lol, hope everyone is doing ok with their cycles at whatever stage your all at.

liz, how you feeling any symptoms yet as so far i just have the strange feeling in my tummy which i can't really explain and still get the cramps now and then.

well lyndon rang yesterday to say the last embie didn't make it to day 5 but is optimistic for the 2 i have onboard so all i can do is wait and see but i have to say doesn't fill me with alot of hope.

good luck to all of you.


----------



## Flash123

Hiya Sammy,

Hope you are ok. The only thing going on at the moment is, like you, strange pains and feelings in my tum. I think my ovaries are taking a while to settle down because I am getting cramps, especially when I stand up (how weird is that?) I hope that the cramps can't be a/f pains because I am on a double does of gestone, surley that would hold it off? But you never know with my body!!!! 
The other thing which is given me major hassle and pains is constipation - big time. I think I am keeping fibregel in profits at the moment!!!!

I am on my 6 week holidays from school. I am really trying to take it easy but I am so used to being busy that it is sending me round the bend. How about you?

Take care XX


----------



## sammy75

Liz, I'm back in work tomorow and won't have a day off until next sunday so that should keep my mind off the 2ww and as for the pains mine must be from et coz I had fet so no ec for me, let's hope this 2ww goes quickly lol.


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Hang in there you two    the 2ww is such an ordeal. I really think that the drugs cause all the niggles and cramps because I always get them pretty bad but now with this BFP it is completely different, and I have to put that down to the absence of any drugs. Plus of course the body is always a little traumatised after the procedures.

Sammy try not to worry over the one that didn't make it. There is no better place for your embies than inside you. And their survival outside is no indication as to how they will thrive where they belong. 

Anyway both, rest up and get a good night's sleep - although easier said than done in this awful humidity.

k xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey all just had my telephone validation appt got a go in for bloods and dp for new sa and will be sent spots for planning and bloods within next few aid and sud be going soon got keep working on loosing few pounds to brief.g bmi from 31 to 30 but I b going soon .


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
Managed to speak to Stephanie Yesterday and she said I will have an actual date
tomorrow and we are def starting treatment september which is fab but I am Excited
scared and worried all at the same time and Like you Jo I have to get my bmi down
but I got a lot more than you to lose


----------



## Swans72

Brilliant news Jo and Kelly you'll soon be on your way now.


----------



## jo1985

Yey Kelly I spoke to stephanie in may and told me one July starting but by looks off it time ihave bloods and next af it be September so a yr since last go nut just be happy to get going again x


----------



## sammy75

Glad things are moving along for you jo and kelly and good luck with your cycles.
Hi everyone else hope your all ok.


----------



## Flash123

Morning all, as the  song goes ' oh what a beautiful morning' . Really is gorgeous outside.

Fab news jo and Kelly, things are really moving along now. 
Sammy I hope you are still sane. I am just about but I think it is about to fade quickly. 

Today I am 5 dp3 dt so something should be happening or hopefully already started. But Monday night i had  raging temp and night sweats then Last night I had such a sore throat, chills and generally felt as though I was coming down with something. This alway happens at this time of the 2ww hence the immunes. I am worrying now that they haven't 
worked and it is over already. 

Sorry for the down, me post


----------



## kara76

Liz hope ur ok. Pregnancy lowers the immune system along with all the good stuff ur on. Hopefully its just a summer cold. Hugs


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz, keep your chin up. I'm full of a summer cold at the mo, there's a lot of it about. Take care of yourself


----------



## Swans72

Hi ladies just a quickie as I'll move over to the other thread now but just wanted to say we had our scan today and have one perfect little un on board 7w 4d giving us a due date of 18th March. Yes I cried! We are so chuffed.

Thankyou all so much for your support I will be keeping an eye on you all but just wanted to say again thank you and good luck to you all xx


----------



## kara76

Swans I am so pleased for you and look forward to chatting on the other board


----------



## jo1985

Who Ho swans congrats . All the best x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans I am thrilled for you.

Kitty - hope your scan gave you the reassurance you were looking for


----------



## sammy75

Swans, glad scan went well and have a healthy 6 mths ahead.

Hi everyone else hope your all doing ok.


----------



## kellys12

Hi Everyone
Congratulations Swans
Fabulous news makes me think the rest of us starting or going through it
have some hope.

Kelly


----------



## Swans72

Thank you so much ladies.

Let's hope that the positivity and good luck lasts on this thread.  I wish you all the very best and will be keeping my eye out for all your BFP's.

x


----------



## jo1985

Well hello ladies woke this am to my envelope from my envelope from ivf Wales got us both appt s for Monday,whivh is very short notice so will have to take kids with me but its only for bloods then had 3 mote appts for what ajnt clue but who I ll be on tje rollacoaster soon x


----------



## Swans72

Yay that's brilliant news Jo it'll be all systems go now x


----------



## jo1985

Yey thanks swans nice to get going just bad timing having appt letter today for Monday but whoop,getting going agn x


----------



## josiejo

Yeah! Thats great news Jo, I am there for blood test too on Monday.


Swans so happy for you, does it feel real now?


Kitty, how are things?


Mrs T, how are you?


How are you girls on the 2ww coping?


I am currently relaxing at our caravan in Cornwall, didn't realise it was the start of Falmouth week so we have decided to just chill here watching DVD's. Going to pop to the beach this evening so the dogs can have a good run.
Spoke to clinic a week ago and I am not getting steroids this time which I am a little piddled at. I was given them by Janet Evans on my last 2 cycles when I started on stimms, I had them early due to having crohns disease. This time I will get them if they do AH and only 5mg, I had 10mg last time. Jodie said to make an appointment with Arianna to argue my corner but to be honest my only arguement is that it makes me feel like it is helping. I have decided just to trust there opinion as they do know what they are doing, I just need to relax and go with the flow. I have also to arrange an appointment through my GP for a HSG test in order to go on the iui waiting list due to us now using donor sperm. Fingers crossed we won't have to use iui and that the frozen cycle works.


----------



## jo1985

Josie may see u Monday then I'm there at 11 dh got appt at 12 il be the one there with the 3 kids lol as to laye to book day off


----------



## Flash123

Jo woo hooooooo fab news. You'll be on that ollecoaster before you know it.

Josie, initially they said no to me so I supplemented my ivf Wales cycle with immunes at crmw then on collection day out of the blue arrianna gave dh a prescription and said it was for my steroids and clexane. So you never know. It was still only for 5 mg though so I have continued to support up to 20 mg. 

Kitty - been thinking about you lots. Hope every things ok.
Hope everyone else is ok. 

Take care


----------



## kara76

Josie I hope your hsg goes well and if u want steriods push for them

Jo brill news on ur letter

Liz how are you?

How's everyone else


----------



## Flash123

Hiya kara, tonight and for the last few days I have been really good, really, really good actually. Really calm and contemplative, Not like me at all - probably will return to the nervous wreck tomorrow lol  
Today is 9 dp3 dt. Af pains are sporadic and more a feeling than a pain. Today on my 1st cycle I bled,  so today is a milestone  saying that I don't think even my periods could fight their way through the barrage of meds I am on!!!!

Prontogest is causing major problems though and my clexane injection sites keep randomly starting to bleed. Wondered why people were looking at me strange in m & s today. I looked like I had been stabbed with a garden fork, I had a line of blood across my lovely White top lol

But hey ho - no pain no gain 

Take care xx


----------



## jo1985

HIYA LADIES HOW WE ALL DOING CANT BELIEVE I BE STARTING TREATMENT AGN SOON.

JUST THOUGHT I D EMNTION THAT IVF WALES WEBSITE  HAS BEEN CHNAGED AND ALOT NEW STUFF ON THE IF ANYBODY WANTS TO LOOKS BETTER LAYED OUT AND ANSWERS AND QUESTION CONTACT NUMBERS ETC XX

JO X


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone hope you are doing ok,

Jo, glad to see u will be starting again soon,

Josie good luck with your op,

Liz, hope you will be sefing that bfp next week,

Good luck to everyone about to cycle as it has gone quiet with this thread lately, 

Afm, still feeling a bit sicky and as my period is due tues I might test then.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all, it is very quiet on here these days.

Jo - fab news that you are on your way again. Good luck and keep us posted

Liz and Sammy hang in there ladies, wishing you all the luck in the world

Josie - hi good to hear from you. Really hoping the FET is your time - there are loads of great news stories from FET. If you want steroids you push for them. I argued my case with Arianna on the day of EC because I had planned high dose steroids and clexane. She's a pretty tough nut to crack and I ended up with no clexane and 10mg steroids. My advice is have no regrets...

Thanks for asking after me, I'm in that horrible frustrating time of waiting with all the options constantly going round and round in my head! My bloods have confirmed clotting issues so hoping that is the missing link. Today's plan is another cycle around Oct with my own eggs, adding in clexane for the clotting issues. Here's to 4th time lucky!


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyone is ok. Sorry I havent been around much but I have been spying!!!!
Kitty and Swans  - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Fab news. Hope everyone who is cycling is doing well, and managing to keep sane. Jo that is fab news that you are starting again. Pix, Jo and Kara hope you are ok.  Hi to everyone else !! xx

AFM I had a fab holiday in Turkey, although it was boiling hot, reached 50 one day!!!, me and hubby got a bad belly out there but we still had a fab time!!
Been hard getting back to work and into the swing of things as there is a lot of changes going on there which undoubtly mean more stress. I am going to book another holiday in November, I spoke to Mr G sec last week and she said I will be ok to book for November (although thats when my breach date is!), but let her know as soon as I have a date. I have been looking for 2 days and it has done my head in now!!!!
Hopefully book this week. I have my scan 6th sep which Mr G asked for and then its waiting again!!!!!.

Anyway I promise I will try and keep up to date more. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Binky is me g stop down ivf Wales ? Glad u had gd hols x


----------



## binkyboo

I saw him in May in IVF Wales and thats when he said he wanted a 3d scan before he operates on me again and the appt is sep in Llandough. Dont think he is there now though xx


----------



## jo1985

Ah l glad things r moving for u the pop in Sept won't be Long u ll b going again then x


----------



## Swans72

Jo and Josie hope everything went ok with you today x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## kara76

Anyone heard from bev?


----------



## jo1985

Hi girls had my bloods and dp bloods today had to sadly cancel my planning appt for Sep 12 as we away and wont have one till Oct 2 nd gutted but it be ere soon emough but annoyed as we bth had spots for bloods an. Hour apart and web questioned y she said busy there was not a single person in the clinic waiting room empty strange never seem clinic so empty . Hppe everyone else is ok josie how ur appt go x


----------



## kellys12

ahhh Jo that is gutting!
I was told that we were def going to be starting first treatment september 
and was promised a def date last wednesday but once again still havent heard
so i am just gonna wait and stop phoning because they keep telling me they will
call me and never do but at least they said def next month.

Probably like you Jo I will have a letter a couple of days before lol 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## josiejo

Jo, I think I saw you leaving just as I sat down in the waiting area. Thats a bit of a pain that you have to wait a bit longer for your planning but as you say it will be here before you know it. I spoke to receptionist and apparently it was so quiet as loads of people had short notice appointment made like you and were cancelling through out the morning.


Kelly I defo would keep calling.


Binky glad you had a nice hols. Not long until your scan, hopefully things will really get moving after that. Very jealous of you having another holiday.


Mrs T, good to hear from you. Waiting is one of the hardest things in this, once you know what you want to do it will get easier. Sorry to hear about the clotting issues but at least you know now and will be able to be treated.


Liz and Sammy, I have my fingers crossed for you both, when are you both testing?



AFM I have had a bit of a stress head day. I asked to have the FET treatment explained to me again as it hadn't really sunk in. Nurse I saw for bloods didn't seem to be keen on helping so I had to keep asking and pointing out I had already had planning etc. Eventually she looked at my notes and there was nothing in there from Planning. I had to sit and wait while she spoke to Jodie, came back to me and none of the dates and timescales worked out, I had to point out that it was 3 1/2 weeks from day 1 to the date of transfer week not 2. After a bit of coming and going it was decided I would start on the pill today to get everything into order and a scan appointment was made for me on 7th Oct. Is that right that you only have one scan on FET cycle? So glad I asked as otherwise it would have been truely messed up.
I then had a call from them to say that something had gone wrong with my blood test in the lab so would have to have it repeated. Thankfully I can have it done at my GP if they will do it so will ask tomorrow at appointment otherwise it is another trip into Cardiff.


----------



## jo1985

Hi josie Didnt c u soz sneaked out their other doors instead off dragging the tribe thro reception I nearly did cancel cuz didn't wana drag. My charges there nut know how bad the wait be for another appt tried to change dp sa appt as he don't drive and it was at 330 and have to pick kids up but she said no other timrs available unless changed date to November lol madness any how got my planng in Oct so i Cud have a bfp for Christmas x

Mrs t is nice to c u bk hun and glad u found the clotting as that may be the missing link u lol get ur bfp next time x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josiejo - sorry to hear your appointment was stressful. The process is tough enough without the clinic messing you about as well. So glad to hear you are on your way though. Really really hoping this is your time. 

Jo - glad you've got your planning appt. It's so much better when youve got a plan

Kelly - just keep ringing, it'll pay off in the end

Binky - hope you are on your way soon. Waiting is so hard isn't it. 

Liz and Sammy - wished you luck on the other thread but you can never have enough so good luck for testing


----------



## shah74

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok.  I have read a few posts and keeping fingers crossed for everyone. I havn't been on here for months so have a few things to catch up on.
I've had my 1st nhs cycle, unfortunatly didn't go well.  I took DHEA for 3 months, felt great, lost some weight, peroids less painfull, shorter and more regular.  Started short protocol on 14th July, 450iu menupur and 5ml suprocur, had 4 follies (only 1 1st cycle at CRMW), had egg collection on 27th July but only 1 egg.  Decided on ICSI, unfortunatly egg started to degrade when injected and didn't survive.  Felt gutted.  
Don't really know where to go from here.  I've booked followup appointment for 19th Sept with AD'A as JE has left.  I've been told that 2nd cycle waiting list is between 6/9 months.  So lots of time to think.  JE suggested a few options at my 1st consultation one being using my next cycle for an egg donor.  Ideally using sister's egg but I havn't got one.  Most of my friends are my age 37+ so not suitable for donors, feel stupid asking this but any suggestion how I would find an egg donor?

Sharon xx


----------



## sammy75

josie, i only had 1 scan doing this fet and that was at day 10 to make sure lining was thick enough for transfer and good luck for when you get started.

shah74, i think you have to put your name down with the clinc for egg donation but i know there is a long waiting list and i'm not sure if you can advertise for one, sorry i can't be more help.

hi everyone else and i will post in the morning with my hpt results as on the last cycle i tested in the morning that af was due and got bfn and the witch turned up that evening so   that won't be repeated.


----------



## Swans72

Sammy good luck for testing   that it's your time x


----------



## jo1985

Sammy gd luck for testing thinking off u x


----------



## kara76

Sammy good luck


----------



## sammy75

i done a clear blue digital and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks but don't think i can ring clinic as of yet coz otd isn't until sat.


----------



## Flash123

Good luck sammy my cycle buddy.  Thinking of you sweetie xxxx

My OTD is officially Thursday but we have decided to test tomorrow. I am so scared. On all of my other cycles the test has just been to confirm what I already knew but this time I just can't call it. It has been so different which is encouraging because of the different meds I am on. At least if it doesn't  work I have found a protocol that seems to agree with me.  

Had my public meltdown of the cycle yesterday ( I always have to have 1  ) and was it a good one, in the hairdressers with snot, dribbles, trouble breathing and everything . All of a sudden I  Had a bad feeling that a/f had arrived and then a girl came in and started saying how she was preg again by accident and didn't like the father at all. His life wasn't going to be affected so why  should she give up going out, drinking and smoking. I just lost it. Poor old dh came home from work to find me in convulsions waiting or him on the bottom step because I had burnt the lasagne.  He thought it had failed so started crying. Oh my word. What a night. We laughed about it after.

Take care all xxx


----------



## Flash123

Oh my god Wooooooo hooooooo sammy fab news u posted while I was typing. That isn't going to change. You my lovely are PREGNANT xxxx


----------



## Swans72

Congrats Sammy that's fantastic news - we're on a roll here ladies let's hope it long continues  

Liz good luck for your testing tomorrow   x


----------



## kara76

Sammy congratulations

Lis good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy woo hoo! I wouldn't wait - ring clinic today!!

Liz - sorry to hear about your meltdown - it's so easily done. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## sammy75

Thanks everyone, and I really hope u are posting that bfp in the morning liz.


----------



## josiejo

Wooohooo Sammy such fantastic news. I would just phone the clinic too. Get that scan appointment booked.


Liz sorry about your meltdown, I think I would have been the same. I was getting that way in the pharmacy at the hospital yesterday when I saw 2 parents being a little to rough on there 4yr old kid. Wishing you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow


I have got to go back to the clinic for blood test as my gp surgery won't/can't do it. Thankfully I have just to pop in whenever.


----------



## jo1985

Who hoo Sammy well done ur preggers lady whoop x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - just wanted to wish you loads of luck for the morning, really hoping it's your time. By the way I had two public meltdowns last time, once in TGI's having lunch because we had just found out we had no frosties and singing long to the gorgeous Robbie's Angels during the concert! So just one meltdown sounds good to me, lol


----------



## Flash123

Mrs t - What's a treatment without a bit of public humiliation to boot!!! Lol 

Thank you all for your wishes and thoughts for tomorrow. I think it is simply going to be confirmation of what I already know. A/f pains are chronic now and I def have my a/f face on. I am so convinced that I went to tesco today to buy my test ( if I had any in the house I would ave tested daily!!!) and came out with a giant box of tampax and painkillers. Forgot all about the b****y test and had to go back.!!

Speak in the morning
Nite all
Xx


----------



## kara76

Liz I have everything crossed for u. 

I've had plenty of meltdowns in my time, no very pretty much good for the heart to let it all out


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - I really hope you are wrong

Kara - when will you hear about the job?


----------



## kara76

I should know in the next couple of days I think. The boss is a bit well a lot of a perv so I'm told so thank god I will be working alone lol and anyway I can handle men like that


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I can well imagine you could handle him, lol. Good luck huni


----------



## jo1985

Gd luck Liz for tom x


----------



## Flash123

Well ladies, not our time for our dream to come true. Bfn this morn. I feel so very embarrassed and foolish at the moment that I actually thought that this might be our time. This cycle felt so different I really thought, up until last night, that it could be the 1. 

Haven't cried yet, still numb I suppose.

Xx


----------



## kara76

Liz I am so so sorry. Big hugs. Don't feel foolish huni and I hope you find a way forward.


----------



## jo1985

Liz I so sorry thinking off u . U got nothing to feel about all u hoped for is what we all do . Hugs to ux


----------



## josiejo

Liz, I am so very sorry. Please do not feel foolish, there was nothing wrong with feeling positive during your cycle.  I hope you get a plan on how to move forward really soon. In the meantime, don't beat yourself up and have a really good cry.


----------



## Flash123

Thanks girls

Off down the bay later for a nice walk with dh and a very big blow out - king prawns, wine here i come.

DH is just so mixed up at the moment love him. Because the clinic said test day is tomorrow, 14dt3dt one minute he thinks the result will change by the morning - even though i keep telling him that isn't going to happen. Then in the next breath he has lost all hope in the process, doesn't that it can work and says we will go through the motions of the FET to draw a line under it.
He keeps saying we have had hatching blasts that were 5aa and 5ab transferred, perfect 8 cells yet nothing. Even the clinic says they are surprised we haven't had a positive because of the quality of embryo's.
Follow up appt is book for 3 weeks so hopefully will do a FET as soon as poss after that. Don't really now where to go from there. Perhaps we are just not meant to have our family this way. We will be a mum and dad and we will be a great mum and dad - we have so much love to give and i truely believe that. perhaps we just have to find out which way is for us.


----------



## sammy75

liz, so sorry   to you and dh and i hope you find the strength to try again.


----------



## Swans72

Liz I'm so sorry hun and don't feel a fool you were only trying to be positive which is the best way.  Sending big   to you  and DH.  Take care and I hope you have some answers in your follow up xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - thinking of you. Posted on the other thread


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies thinking off u all what a rainy morning today is. hope all is k. going to have a quiet day with the mosters today and then out friday with them .  just wanted to ask people on whether they had 1 or 2 embryos back in just gereral question lookd on eset board but it all seems very angry with people against twins etc i was told last time had ivf coulod only had one bk as i was 24 but this time i be 26 and dont know if that will change but wondering what everyone else did xxx


----------



## Flash123

Jo we always wanted to have 2 put back and I would fight for 2 but that's just my opinion. My neices are twins so it was never an issue for us we would rather have 2 than none.

Et # 1 quality was so good they strongly recommended 1.  Et# 2, et had to be abandoned after only 1 was transferred. Et #3 only 1 survived thaw. finally et# 4 had 2 transferred.


----------



## kara76

The main reason for eset is the hfea have set out plans to cut the number of multiply births and this has to be reduced to a certain figure each year. This is mainly to reduce costs to the nhs due to a twin delivery alone being around 3 time more than a singleton birth and that's without adding any special care on top and also the risks involved to both mother and child.

We had 2 embryos 6 times and 1 once but only cause we had 1. Back then it was different , these rules were not in place and I personally would of had all embryos transferred in one go as I was so desperate for a bfp but I didn't once consider the risks and the afterwards! 
I think they tend to do a double et when people have bad quaility embryos and/multiply failures. 

I would deffo speak with clinic


----------



## PixTrix

want to send you a big hug liz, so sorry


----------



## sammy75

Jo, I was 35 when I done my cycle in may and they refused to let me have 2 put back I think they will do the same also for you too as it is your first cycle and your age but I understand that there is a waiver form that you can sign going against medical advice if u wanted to hope this helps.

Hi everyone else hope everything ok,

Afm, I have my first scan booked for 1st sep so just hope everything as it should be and then I will feel more confident to start posting on the pg thread.

Good luck all of you.


----------



## jo1985

Thanks for reply girls and hope not to offend anyone but we are bth adamant that we will only have the one embryo put bk in if get to that stage , as i earn the money working 50 hr wks and wud have to give up if had twins , also i suffer with bad bck and i dont think my body wud cope with the weigt my friend suffered and she was healthy , plus all the complications and everything, (i know not all twins r born with prooblems and my mate just had twins 2 wks ago healthy but i worked with disabled kids in the community and come across it alots ) but on the other side off it its our last go at ivf as we can no way afford it privately so think sud we just chuck everything into it but i think it ll all come down to if they let me and how many or quality the embryos r .
But thanks for replies nice to know what others did .

joxx


----------



## kara76

Jo u wouldn't offend anyone.Ialways always say if u deffo don't want twins then don't have 2 embryos transferred. If we ever had tx again we would go for eset


----------



## jo1985

Thanks kara on the eset board some people r really offended by what u say. At the end off the day its personal choice o can't think they let me they wouldn't last time only yr older. U defo going ahead with tx x


----------



## kara76

They are probably only offended as they want double et. We still haven't fully decided about further tx. 

How are the wedding plans?


----------



## jo1985

Wedding plans r coming along ok ish lol do.t help that I be changed my dress and won't be back till end Feb lol like 3 weeks before wedding but other wise getting there just laugh if have bump for wedding x


----------



## jo1985

Well hello ladies gd morning gone quiet on ere atm font really know whete everyone is at as we had some bfp off ladies etc but thinking off u all hope all of u r k . got busy day today working again as boss is off out so in work .12-9 math later long day but extra cash x


----------



## serenfach

Hi all.. just wanted to send out a *wave* to *Binkyboo *Isaac did give you a little wave off [ half hour after we actually saw you! lol  ] Keep in touch, Mrs.. let me know how it's all going. I'd say mssg me here, but you only live down the road lol. Just keep me up to date one way or another 

Hope everyone here is doing well?? I am so far behind with everyone, the board I usually attend has about 40 pages for me to catch up on. I haven't a hope!

Good luck to you all with ttc/tx  *Never* give up! 

Laura Xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, hope everone is ok. Liz, big hugs for you     
Serenfach, lol!!! I will keep you updated on ** and when I see you in town, but considering last week was the first time I saw Issac I wont hold out much on that!!!!! 
Jo wont be long now.
Pix are you feeling better?   
Kara, happy birthday!!!!!     

AFM I booked my holiday !! Going to gran canaria end of November, I have told the sec and she said that will be fine. Not much else happening here, except waiting and more waiting!!

Love, Hugs and babydust to all.
xxxxxx


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
Finally got a date today 13th September  whoo whoo only 3 weeks away I cant
believe it.Its all go now got to keep my stress levels down now and try and chill
out.

Hope everyone else is ok and things are going well.

Kelly


----------



## josiejo

Kelly, that's great news, try not to get stressed out about it all though I know that is easier said than done. Is that for your planning or to start treatment?


Seren, lovely to see you. We cycled together on my second attempt though I wasn't as fortunate as you. Your lil man looks gorgeous in the pic.


Binky, that is great you have booked another holiday. Hope you get some dates through soon.


Jo, glad your wedding plans are going well. My dress arrived the week before my wedding, I was ready for a nervous breakdown but even in that short time frame they were able to do all the adjustments. Do you have a countdown to your treatment starting? As for set, we really thought long and hard about it on our 1st cycle and ended up going with 2. It really has to be a personal decision.


Sammy, how are you feeling? I imagine the wait for your scan is even worse than the 2 ww.


Liz, how are you doing? I hope you are spoiling yourself.


Kara, big decision on having another cycle. Wishing you loads of luck no matter what you decide.


Hi to everyone else, little lost at the moment. Maybe we need another list.


afm. It has just occured to me that I have sort of started again. Been on the pill for a week now, 5 more to go. It doesn't seem right that there is no jabs or baseline with this and it does make me feel a bit uncomfortable that something isn't going to go right. I had to go back to the clinic on Thursday to have my blood test repeated as there had been a problem in the lab with the original one, bit of a pain when you don't drive.
Feeling a bit of pressure from the family this time, they keep asking when we are starting etc and my sister and niece have been talking about us having a baby and coming up with names. I know there hearts are in the right place but it is really annoying me. As a family we have had a shocking year and I get the impression from them all that they are so sure it will work as we are due good news. Its hard to see it as positive thinking rather than added pressure.


----------



## serenfach

Yes, *Binky*.. you have a point lol. My life consists of work and Isaac these days, my social life goes as far as popping into town to do grocery shopping  I wouldn't have it any other way, though 

Hiya *Josie*.. I remember you  Loads of luck to you, lovely  I was very lucky, I know, but I never, EVER thought it would happen. Have faith!  

*Kara*.. you thinking of a sister or brother for your little miracle? It happened once! No reason why it couldn't again! Loads of luck to you Xx 

I'm in that 'zone' at the moment, but I keep flitting in and out. It isn't until much later that you realise the effect tx has on you, is it  I was exceptionally lucky, so if it didn't work 2nd time around I think I'd fall apart. I spent 6 years trying naturally and each negative pee stick at the end of every month was hard enough.. those of you doing this more than once are braver than me!


----------



## jo1985

Hey josie glad things going again gt tx planning Oct 3rd prob start on next af like last time but who knows .,glad all ok with everyone I gt asked to b god mammy  for my friends kids at christening in oct so chuffed x


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
Josiejo the 13th sept is actually for dh to have pesa tese? prob got the name wrong lol
and they said when he goes in on 13th they will give us a date a month later for treatment
planning I know its a planning appt but does anyone know how long after planning appt
you actually start?

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## jo1985

Kelly - I started on next af after planning appt and was given drugs and everythjng then and scanned as af was due any time . Hopefully u b soon after appt x


----------



## josiejo

Kelly, I have always started with the af following planning appointment with the exception of this time where there was a month wait. Either way you should start really soon after appointment. Good luck to your dh for the test.


Is anyone else cycling Sep/Oct?


----------



## jo1985

Looks like a gd few off us r starting tx Sep Oct time so well have few cycle buddies x hope everyone is ok thinking off u all x


----------



## kellys12

It does look like a few of us are starting well hopefully I will be need to shift another
2 stone first but if I can lose 4 stone 3 so far then 2 stone should be a breeze NOT!

Hope everyone is ok and good luck to everyone.

Kelly


----------



## daisydot

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining you, I have spoke to a few of you on other threads. I have an appointment in October at Ivf Wales to go on the waiting list for diui, the appointment was originally for July but was pushed back twice due to staffing problems at the clinic. Do you think they will backdate our time on the list to July? 

Would be great to chat to you all, good luck to all those that are going through tx now xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, just wanted to say the best of luck to all of starting cycles soon and i hope you get your bfp's.


----------



## josiejo

Wow it is so quiet here at the minute.


Daisydot, lovely to see you posting. Waiting times for treatment goes from when you were 1st referred to the clinic, I think anyway. As they have started using the European Sperm Bank I would imagine waiting times for diui will be coming down.


Kelly, good luck with the weightloss. How is your dh feeling about his test?


How is everyone else? What stage is everyone at now?


----------



## kellys12

Hi Josiejo

DH just wants it over with we have been waiting so long and it will all depend on the results
and I had to call ivf wales as the last three months i have been having severe period pain
so bad no pain killers work and struggling to go to the toilet (sorry) and then vomiting.
I spoke to a lovely nurse who thinks I have endemetriosis of the bowel so another thing
to deal with now  
I have had every test under the sun ct scan hsg ultrasound internal and external and hundreds
of blood tests but they can never pick anything up so they said it must be weight but I have
lost 4st 3lb and the periods are getting worse.
So the nurse arranged an appointment for 6th of october to investigate endemetriosis of the bowel.

Hope everyone is ok and doing well 

Kelly


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone

just wanted to wish you all the very best in your tx. not sure if anyone is in the middle of tx at the moment as this thread is very quiet lately. 

sending some to you all


----------



## josiejo

Thank you Queenie, I hope all that baby dust does the job. 


Kellys, good luck with your appointment. How are you feeling now?


Welcome Daisydot, its normally a bit busier here.


Where is everyone else?? Anyone starting soon?


I am due to start Prognova in about 2 weeks time, I am currently on the week 4 of the pill and hating every moment of it but hopefully it will all be worth it.


I currently need a good ole kick up the bum.
I am currently feeling terrified of this cycle, not even slightly excited. I just wish I could fast forward the next few weeks to ET so I know we have something to transfer then hit the fast forward button again to the end of 2ww. I am being very emotional and feel very alone with it all this time. I am absolutely dreading Christmas due to the thought of it being yet another one with out our own child or being pregnant.


Anyway, enough of me, where are you all??


----------



## kellys12

Hi Josiejo
DH has his pre op assessment tomorrow then he is in for the op on 13th hopefully it will be good news.
I know what you mean about christmas i feel the same as me an dh has been together for 11 years
now and it would be nice to have a child now but I will just have to wait and see fingers crossed it will
be good news for all of us.

I know it is hard as I have down days but try and stay positive.I think stephanie said I will be booked in next
tuesday for a treatment planning appointment for october but I will just have to wait and see.

How is everyone else doing hope all is ok as Josiejo said usually a lot busier on here.


----------



## kara76

Josie massive hugs. I hated the pill and I totally understand the dread of christmas, yet I'm praying this year will be a happy one for you

Kelly what are they gona do aboyt looking into ur endo?


----------



## kellys12

Hi Kara
I dont know I did have an appt on 6th october with dr jose but i had a letter
yesterday saying it had been cancelled and it is now 10th october with a dr D'Angelo.
Nobody really listens to me they just give me menafemic acid norethsterone or Tranexamic acid.
I only called ivf wales as I had been up since 1am with pain so bad it made me vomit 3 times and I 
called them and spoke to a lovely nurse who said from your symptoms I think you may have endemetriosis
of the bowel and she said they cant help me now but they can arrange an appt to investigate it and I was
really pleased as a lady from the admin team called me within 10 minutes with an appt.
If that nurse is right and they finally find out what is wrong with me after all these years I will buy her the 
biggest box of chocolates ever lol.


----------



## josiejo

Thank you Kara. For some reason this Christmas seems harder than the past, I really thought that after 3 icsi cycles this Christmas would be different. Both my family and DH family are due some good news so hopefully it will be an extra special pressie. As for the Pill, isn't it just evil! I was on it fine for years in my late teens, early 20's with no real side effects. The end is in sight though and then it is the next round of fun with the Prognova, I wonder what delights that will bring.


Kellys, has your GP not referred you for any gastric investigations? If the pain is making you so sick they really need to investigate, I would just keep on at them. Did your DH get on ok today?


After posting yesterday I was greeted by a pregnancy announcement on the crohn's forum I go on, very happy for her especially as she has had a very rough time of it but reading that she fell pregnant on 1st attempt hurt. I then went on ******** to see a birth announcement and another pregnancy, it was like having salt rubbed in the wound, it never gets easier does it.


----------



## kellys12

Hi
Yeah dh got on fine today just had some blood done and he has to be at the hospital by 7.30 on 13th
so fingers crossed.I have had ct scans ultrasounds and hsg scan but nothing is ever picked up so
hopefully ivf wales will find whats wrong on the 10th.
I know what you mean every time I see a birth announcement I think when is it our turn


----------



## Tuckeiller

Kelly I really hope you get some answers regarding the problems you are experiencing.  

I just wanted to say I went through a couple of rounds of ICSI, with loads of scans etc and no one ever picked up I was suffering from stage 4 endo.

I only got the answer from constantly going back to the GP and paying for a second lap.  After my first lap on the NHS they said my only option was a full hystorectomy after they discovered my pelvis was completely frozen and my pelvis was breached in a couple of places.  Aparently the only way to know for sure if you have endo, is through a lap.  It very rarely shows up on a scan.

I really do hope you get some answers, as the pain is no joke


----------



## kellys12

Thanks Tuckeiller 
Its good to know its not only me suffering I feel like people dont believe how awful the pain
is you say period and they think you are putting it on but I had to stand for 5 hrs in terrible
pain as I am unable to lay down ive tried my knees def unable to lay down and it was soooo
bad I was crying then when i had been to the toilet a few times and vomited thats when it
eased.Im hoping they will do a laparoscopy but its been a long time and nobody has offered it
yet.
Kelly


----------



## josiejo

I really feel for you Kellys, I have Crohns Disease and it took me 4yrs to get a GP to refer me, it then took another year before I was diagnosed. Even now my consultant doesn't take me seriously, a few years ago he told me just to accept that sometimes a pain is just a pain with no medical reason. About 6mths later I had to have my Gallbladder out. 
I think that some medical professionals too often don't take abdominal pain seriously and too quickly put it down to it all being in your head. Keep at them, I have my fingers crossed that you get some answers at your appointment and insist on getting a lap.
How is your DH feeling about Tuesday? Is he being brave of a baby?


----------



## kara76

I totally agree that some gps don't take pain seriously and that's so bad. I think it stems from people crying wolf to much


----------



## Tuckeiller

I am quite lucky, as I moved a couple of years ago and changed GP.  The new one was fab and finally took me seriously and gave me a repeat prescription for some decent painkillers.

You really do have to keep going back.  The squeaking gate does get seen to in the end!  Don't let them think it is just bad period pain, which was what I was told for years.

It might be worth considering a private appointment - usually around £160.  Not cheap, but you get to see a specialist (not generalist gyene) within two weeks.  If they recommend treatment this can be sent to your GP and may speed up things on the NHS.  I have a name of a good specialist if you are interested (pm me).


----------



## kellys12

Hi Thanks everyone
It really is a relief that you all understand where I am coming from and I will keep going
back as I have done for eleven years lol but I am seeing ivf wales on 10th october so
fingers crossed I may get somewhere,
I am dreading next weekend as I am due on and my dh is gonna be laid up after the op
he hasnt mentioned much yet but he must be nervous tho but you know men they dont
show it lol
Hope you are all ok and everything is going well.
Kelly


----------



## josiejo

Kellys, how did dh get on with his op the other day? How are you feeling?


Anyone else about to cycle or cycling just now? Feeling very lonely on my wee journey right now, there is usually at least one other person cycling. What is good to know is that most of the people that normally post here have now had success which really does help with the pma.


----------



## Queenie1

hi josie how are you. yes it its very quite on here. will be following your tx and praying its a bfp for you.


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Queenie, i'm not bad, had a major wobbly last week but starting to feel positive again now. How are you, can't believe you are 17weeks already.


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies Im home from hols had fab time hot but very relaxing . Josie keeping all crossed for u u mayb the only one cyclein agn but by no means r u alone. I gt appt for tx planning oct 3 rd so hopefully cycle oct but depends wudnt can fit me in with dates etc x


----------



## Queenie1

josie glad to hear you are starting to feel positive. sending    to you. you have a good chance of this tx working for you. will have everything crossed for you. i'm well enjoy it all.

jo glad you had a lovely relaxing holiday. good luck for planning app


----------



## SarahJaneH

Josie, wishing you lots of luck for this cycle, fingers crossed for you, even if no one else is cycling now, we'll all be here for you

Glad you had a good holiday Jo, hope you can get started soon


----------



## PixTrix

Hi there Josie, wishing you all the luck in the world and bucket loads of baby dust. Will be keeping a close eye on you and praying for your BFP.

Glad you had a lovely holiday Jo, just whats needed before you start tx again. Good luck, I'll be praying for that wedding dress with a bump lol


----------



## josiejo

Thanks girls, had a really negative week or two but finally picked up the courage to post on the donor thread and with in half an hour someone replied with there story which was so similar to ours and they are now snuggling up at home with a beautiful baby boy.


Do any of you know if they use vitrification(sp) when freezing eggs at IVF Wales? I am pretty sure they do with embryos so assuming they do with eggs.


Jo, lovely to see you back. I really hope they are able to fit you in with your next cycle and that you will be a pregnant bride.


Pix, hope you are feeling loads better.


----------



## PixTrix

Isn't it great to hear the success stories Josie. I'm not sure about eggs, but think it likely that they'll be vitrified as well. Thanks I am better than I was!


----------



## jo1985

Thanks girlies just hope to het giunge again ASAP and hopefully b pregnant bride LOL . Thinking off u all x


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
DH had his operation tuesday and Dr Jenkins said its good news they found sperm
and he said he took loads of biopsies and we are going back to see him on 30th sept
also more good news got a treatment planning appointment on 4th october yay.
Hope you are all ok I am so relieved dr jenkins found some as we were both 
worried about it.

Hope everyone is staying positive 
Kelly


----------



## kara76

Josie so so pleased that u posted on the donor thread, I'm sure it will help u no end and please remember we are all here for you

Kelly great news they found sperm 

Jo lucky girl having a holiday


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to send big hugs to JosieJo (all the way from sunny Tenerife!), its been very quiet here lately. Glad to hear you are feeling positive now huni, you'll get there one way or another. I'm not cycling yet because I'm waiting for my immune results before i try afain at crmw but I'm with you in spirit and will be happy to keep you company on your journey.

Jo - you won't be far behind 

Lovely to hear from my buddies Queenie & Pix. So glad your scan went well Pix, it's gotta be a boy causing you this much trouble!!

Mrs T


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, so good to see you and thank you so much for the hugs. I hope you are managing to switch off a little from Tx while sunning yourself in Tenerife. Oh how I would love to see some decent sun. Best of luck with the immune testing, it is great that it can all be done at crmw, hopefully it won't be long before you are back on the rollercoaster.


Thanks Kara, I get scared posting on other parts of the site as it is so friendly here but all it took was one post and one reply to give me that boost I needed.


Kelly, fantastic news that they found sperm.


Jo, are you back at work yet? You are defo going to be a pregnant bride lol


Pix, thank you for taking time to post when you are feeling so poorly. I really hope the sickness stops soon, I have never known anyone keep such a positive attitude while feeling so poorly. 


AFM, I am no the last few days of the pill now, thank god, then the real fun begins of the Prognova.


----------



## Swans72

Josiejo - I've got everything crossed for you and really hope that this is  your time  

Jo and Kelly - Good luck with planning appts you'll soon be on the rollercoaster!  Really hope this is your time as well


----------



## jo1985

JOSIE Yeah Im bk from gran canaria and was bk at wrk next day lovely to b bk to wrk but missing the sun LOL tx planning come round so Quick hope appt goes k one question ladies does dp Have to come to appt as if not i cam go straigjt from wrk after lunch otherwise got go bk home for him then to hosp cant member if he was meeded last time ? X


----------



## Lucy39

Hello All

I am going insane on 2WW, 4 days left, but am convinced that it will be negative.  It seems much worse waiting than the first time.  Have cramping pains that feels just like period due.  Wish I could be more positive, don't know how I'm going to wait any longer but if last time anything to go by I'll know before I get to test.

Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## josiejo

Jo, not 100% sure how much dh is needed at planning, there may be forms to sign but they could be handed back in. Maybe give them a quick call just to check.


Lucy, wishing you loads of luck with your test. It is pretty much impossible to stay positive during the 2ww, every sign or symptom can mean anything too.  


AFM, I had the best chat this morning with my best buddy from back home. We have sat and giggles our heads off talking about our woes including or crazy families. It was just the tonic we both needed but has made me feel a little home sick. I start back night school tonight doing level2 photography, really looking forward to seeing my buddies again. 
Also, only 3 more days of the pill


----------



## kara76

J your friend sounds ace. Enjoy the course. Only 3 more days of the yucky pill. I hated it


----------



## josiejo

Yeah Kara, she a fab friend. We don't speak as often as we used to and prob only see each other twice a year but there is never any awkwardness between us. Had great time at night class last night, there are 4 of us from last years class that all get on really well and I think we giggled our way through most of the 3 hr class, tutor is going to hate us again lol


Off to Cornwall for a long weekend tomorrow night. We are both needing a wee break so really can't wait, think the dogs are even looking forward to it. A weekend of chilling, long walks, and eating, plus last pill tomorrow night wooop 


Lucy, best of luck with testing.


----------



## jo1985

Josie Have fab week end . 
Lucy gd lucky for testing Xx


----------



## josiejo

Lucy, how did testing go? I hope it was good news.


Jo, hope you had a lovely Birthday.


How long after stopping pill should AF turn up? Took last one on Thursday and still no appearance. 


Had a lovely weekend but not as relaxing as we had planned, mainly due to Owls twit twooing at 4 in the morning lol I did have the best afternoon nap on Saturday while watching Dinner for Shmucks, so bad I crashed out into a deep sleep. Dogs loved it and are still exhausted today after the long beach walks. Milo was hilarious, he was so tired that instead of not chasing his ball, he would run after it then take it into the sea and drop it there in hope it would be swept out lol


----------



## jo1985

Hey Josie thanks had lully bday ben spoilt rotten. This time last yr had tx Well gt to ec anyway . Dont know answer to question but hope soneone cinese along soon who does as its quiet on ere atm . Dp gt sa tom and then got appt 3 rd oct come roynd fast . Scared but looking forward to gettinn going agn x


----------



## josiejo

Wow not long at all now then, I hope they let you start on your next cycle and that they have got on top of the backlog. It is a weird feeling when you are getting ready to go again, a big mix of fear and excitement. Glad you had a good birthday.


I no longer need an answer to my question as she arrived this afternoon, so let the fun of the Prognova begin   I also got a letter to say I am in the system for the HSG test should the FET not work out.


----------



## kara76

Josie yay yay its all go now.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - so glad AF has arrived and you're on the way. 

Jo - the appt will be here before you know it. I'm not sure if it's my age but I struggle to read your posts with all that text speak, lol


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo josie you are on your way. will be watching your journey. 

jo happy birthday glad you were spoilt. things are starting to move for you now. good luck


----------



## josiejo

I have never felt so scared about treatment as I do this time. Just really hope I get at least as far as transfer. Oh maybe I am a little bit excited lol


Mrs T you got any news on your immunes yet?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Scared and excited is normal I think! Praying this is your time Hun..

Still waiting for one blood result which seems to have gone missing but hopefully will get a plan soon


----------



## Queenie1

josie those feeling are normal. i felt scared before last tx. have every thing crossed for you

mrs t hope they find your missing blood result and that you can start tx soon.


----------



## jo1985

Sorry kara ill try to type words PROPERLY dont help new phone as predictive gives me weird words LOL x


----------



## Lucy39

Unfortunately as I suspected it was negative.  We will try again, but not optimistic that it will ever work.  I just don't feel that we're going to be lucky.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## jo1985

Lucy Sorry hun big.hugs


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lucy - so sorry, I know exactly how you feel but hope you have the strength to carry on and achieve the dream. I find its best to have a good cry and then make a plan for the way forward. Keep in touch because the support of the girls really helps. Big hugs x


----------



## josiejo

Lucy I am so sorry  . Mrs T has given you good advice. Cry it out and get a plan then you will find the strength to carry on.


----------



## jo1985

Cant believe my planning appt Is monday o o o o excited x


----------



## kellys12

Hi
jo
Good Luck for your appt monday I have mine on tuesday I am excited too but also a bit
nervous as well worried about the weight 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## jo1985

Kelly i the same weight issues hope i lost enough. Just excited to start agn but nervous s wasnt it to work x


----------



## josiejo

Out of 3 full cycles they only weighed me once and those scales were wrong lol. Thankfully my dh noticed that they were starting at about half a stone, so check if they do ask to weigh you.


Best of luck to you both. 


I too am at clinic next week, Friday for me for a lining scan and hopefully get a date for ET.


----------



## Tuckeiller

Just to let you know I have been to IVF Wales today and they are fully booked up to the end of Jan.  Planning appointments are generally being booked from Feb onwards.  Hope that doesn't dissapoint anyone too much, but thought it was better to share the information xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - thanks so much for your message today. Hope you are doing well..it's getting close now and I'm excited for you

Tuck - I'm sure your news will be disappointing to hear for the ladies waiting but i would rather know so you did the right thing sharing. What was the outcome of your appt ?

Jo & Kelly - appts are nearly here. I'm sure you'll be thrilled to get dates in the diary, I always feel better with my plan in place

Afm well the last results were tracked down today so we are off to see Dr Gorgy next weekend to get our plan for the next cycle. I feel so much happier now that I'm another step closer to treatment


----------



## jo1985

Tuckeillar wud that mean i wonder even tho gt tx planning monday there no room till Jan for starting?  Mrs t glad results found and all can get going . Kelly gd lucky for appt i there at 3 pm . Big hi to every1 quiet ere atm x off newquay west Wales Tom camping just decided LOL x


----------



## Swans72

Jo and Kelly good luck for your appointments hope you can get started soon x

Josie good luck for your scan on Friday I so hope this is your time x

Mrs T - yay at last your results are in and you've got an appt to see Dr Gorgy. I hope he's got answers for you Hun and you'll having treatment again soon and this time YOU WILL be a Mummy. I truly wish you all the best x

Good luck to everyone else and   that you all achieve your dreams soon x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww thanks Swans, good to see TJ is doing well x


----------



## Tuckeiller

My tx was cancelled today late this afternoon. They were deciding between ec Monday or abandoning, due to poor response. All a bit of a shock last thing on a Friday  

When I asked about options, they said they were fully booked until end of jan, and I would be looking at Feb for first available slot  

Maybe the have reserved slots for those they will be seeing in the coming weeks, who knows. I didn't want to be the bearer of bad news, but wish someone had told me.  I had my planning appointment beginning of June and started end of September, so seems about right  

This is so hard at times x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Tuckeiller - I'm so sorry Hun, sending massive hugs your way. It sure is so hard, I feel for you. Is converting to iui an option?

Have you tried DHEA - it improved my response dramatically. Sorry, can't remember if you've tried it. xxx


----------



## Flash123

Tuck I am so sorry, dhea - good idea mrs t.
Mrs t fab news on immunes. Bet u can't wait for next week to come .

I am always reading and thinking about u all but need some time away at the mo. 
Had follow up this week after august's treatment. Tried to sort fet and like u tuck they said they were fully booked till at least end of jan beginning of feb, even though I have a planning appt in a couple of weeks.  

Baby sprinkles to everyone txting and I hope the time flies for those waiting. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - great to hear from you. It's ok to have time out if you need to but remember we ate here for you. Have you thought about taking your frosties elsewhere?


----------



## Swans72

Oh Tuckeiller I'm so sorry sending you big   hun. This is such a horrible journey. Thinking of you xx


----------



## kara76

Tuck so sorry your cycle was abandoned, I know how it can mess with your head as I had a cycle abandoned before our successful one

Liz massive hugs

Hiya mrs t


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Kara - it sure does mess with your head, when my first IVF was converted to iui due to poor response it was such a shock


----------



## josiejo

So sorry Tuckeiller, made all the worse by finding out there is such a long wait.


Liz sorry you have such a long wait to have FET, I had hoped to have my fet in August but when I went for planning the very earliest they could give me was 10th Oct. Once you have your dates to work to it does make the waiting a little easier. Sending you loads of hugs


Mrs T, thanks for getting excited for me. I am up and down more times than a championship yoyo lol Best of luck with Dr Gorgy.


Swans, thank you for the good luck message. How are you doing? Can't believe you are 15 weeks already.


----------



## Tuckeiller

You have all been so kind with your words and support.  Thank you, it really is appreciated.  I haven’t posted on here much as I thought you were an established group, thanks for welcoming me.

Mrs T – the clinic mentioned DHEA on Monday after the first scan and then said it was a little late now.  I have never heard of it, but have been busy googling this morning and maybe it is something for me.  Thanks for the tip, I will continue to look into it.  They never mentioned anything about iui, so can only imagine it is not an option.  When I called them yesterday (I was getting impatient as it was nearly 4pm and I needed to know if I had to continue with injections or not, before they left for the day), they just said stop taking all the meds we are cancelling the tx.  

Thinking about it, when will I bleed now??  I told DH last night we need to try and make the most of the one folly.  Perhaps I should get some ovulations sticks??


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Tuck - you are most welcome here. Definately make the most of it just in case.

You have to take DHEA for 3 months to get the benefits - my egg count increased from 6 to 17 last time so it's definately worth a try. I've heard a lot of women who have naturally conceived on it too. I got mine from DHEA.com. The only side effects are spotty skin and treasure hair than normal and as it doesn't do any harm it I thought it was worth trying and I'm so glad I did. I've continued taking it for the next cycle too

Josie - lol at the championship yoyo!


----------



## jo1985

Gt my planning appt at 3 x


----------



## josiejo

Hey Jo, how did it go today?


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies starting long protocol on nov af with 0.5ml  suprecor with baseline dec 19 th ec 2 jan as long as period behaves . Marie spoke to Arianna and decided long protocol c if diff results . Nice to av dates x


----------



## josiejo

Yey!!!!!!


Got my fingers crossed that af behaves and comes when it is suppose to. I have only ever done long protocol, it does feel like you a dr-ing for ages. Do you know what stimms you will be on this time?


What side effects did you girlies get with Prognova? I am not sure if I am coming down with something or it is side effects. Getting splitting head aches and so tired especially mid afternoon.


----------



## jo1985

She said i d get head ache and hot flushes on suprecor cant member wat she said Josie . Glad to av dates booked in ec in new yr new yr new baby LOL


----------



## Tuckeiller

Great news on the dates Jo,  nice to have it all confirmed.  Hopefully the next couple of months - yup only two pay packets to Christmas   - fly by xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - that's great news. You need a new ticker to countdown now

Josie - sorry can't answer your q, hopefully someone will come long with an answer soon


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Ladies

Just a reminder about the meet up this Saturday - now at noon not 1pm! Sign up to let us know if you are hoping to come. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.msg4683984#msg4683984

Look forward to seeing as many of you there as possible


----------



## Swans72

Jo - Yay brilliant news as you said new year new baby  

Josie - i'm feeling good thanks although can't stop worrying but I don't think that will every pass! Can't answer on Prognova sorry I never had that.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## jo1985

Hey swans glad to hear u n bubs r doibg ok ? U going to find out sex at next scan or not? cant wait to get going b ere soon enough x


----------



## kellys12

Hi Everyone

I got treatment planning appointment today wish me luck hopefully lost enough weight.
DH results were fab Dr Jenkins said that they usually try to obtain enough for 1 tube
of sperm and we got 14 tubes! he said dh is all normal just a blockage from his previous
operation we are both so so pleased  .

Jo glad to see you have got your dates now!

Hope everyone is ok

Kelly


----------



## Swans72

Jo - No I want it to be a complete surprise despite the fact my DH wants to know.  I'm going to win the argument


----------



## jo1985

Hey kelly gd lucky for appt they Were busy Yest didnt weigh me tho . 

Swans gd for u its very personal choice . Enjoy test off pregnancy hun hope goes smoothly x


----------



## kellys12

Thanks Jo
I have lost 5 stone now but for my bmi to be 30 i need to lose another 1st 10lb
so I dunno will have to see what they say the weight isnt coming off as easy these
days lol
I bet you are pleased you got all your dates and things are you excited?

Kelly


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck Kellys, hope you get dates to start soon.


Swans, good on you sticking to your opinion on not wanting to find out. I am so impatient I think I would have to know lol


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi,

Can I gatecrash you lovely ladies for some advice? I am currently on my first antagonist cycle at IVF Wales and started taking centride yesterday (the antagonist drugs to stop me ovulating). However, I didnt realise that the needle head wasnt on properly and some of the liquid leaked out whilst I was injecting. Im now paranoid that I didnt have enough of the drug and that Im going to OV. Has this happened to anyone else and could someone please put my mind at rest? It doesnt help that Ive been having twinges in my left ovary all day and Im convinced that its because Im ovulating (is this normal whilst going through IVF?). 

Thanks 
XXXXX


----------



## jo1985

Hey kelly Yeah excited and nervous . My bmi has gone from 33.4 to 30.4 so hoping that enough to show u ve done Well hope they c that . Penelope i done antagonistic had twinges all way thro cant help with drugs but surely loosing a little wont hurt as most went it and u already git some in system . Hope that u can b reasured by others x


----------



## josiejo

Hi Penelope


I have never done antagonist but I have had a couple of times when down regging on long protocol that some liquid sort of leaks after injecting and I had no problems at all. It is impossible not to worry about the slightest thing while going through all this. When will your ec be?


----------



## kara76

Josie I had a few things happen with the hrt, nausea and bloating were the worst. I found taken um all together at night help as I slept through the worst of the nausea


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Kara, I was going to spread them through out the day but I will stick with them at bed time now. Did you have a lot of tiredness with them too? I am struggling to keep my eyes open in the afternoon.


----------



## kara76

They say that spacing them out helps, for me it didn't and I found having um in one go meant I remembered them all. Tiredness and headcahes too


----------



## kellys12

Hi Everyone
Had my dates yesterday starting pill 27th october until 8th december then suprecor 01st Jan baseline scan 
booked for 16th jan then EC 30th jan.
As its my first time when I came out of there I was like OMG what is going on its just so
much to take in and remember and I was afraid I might forget something lol

What can I expect are there any side effects from the injections at all?

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## josiejo

Kara - Forgetting to take them is the main reason why I am taking them all at once lol At least I know they are doing something with these headaches.


Kellys, that is great news you have your dates. It is rather overwhelming when you are given you needles, dates etc but it is all not as bad as it seems when it comes to it. First injection seems so scary but once you have done it you will wonder what the panic was. As for side effects, I got headaches and had some problems sleeping. Nothing drastic at all. Did they help you out with the pain you were getting? Did they give you any indication as to what that was?


I am getting very nervous now and slightly excited. Just want to fast forward a little bit.


----------



## jo1985

Whoo hoo kelly glad u got dates sorted it my second go and i came out off there overwhelmed carrying needles and drugs and paperwork but who hoo u b started before u know it x


----------



## kara76

It can feel very overwhelming

Josie its so easy to forget isn't it. When is et planned for?


----------



## josiejo

I'm down for next week but I am totally in the dark with all of this. Got lots to ask on Friday when I go for my lining scan. Right now we know nothing about the donor either which doesn't feel right but just gotta go with the flow. Side effects have got worse today, the things we have to go through!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kellys - great news that you have your dates. You are bound to feel a bit overwhelmed but I agree with Josie, once you've done your first jab you'll be fine and youll be a pro in no time !

Josie - not long now Hun. Good luck for Friday


----------



## Queenie1

josie good luck for friday. hope you get your questions answered. when do they take your eggs out of freezer.


----------



## josiejo

Thank you for the good luck messages. 


Queenie, no idea when they will defrost the eggs, really feel in the dark with it all this time.


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies dp had letter Yest sayinh his sa needs to b repeated in 4 wks time Cud b one off numerous reasons so phoned clinic today gave me dec 29 th all they gt left but us it worth it as We r having tx dec with ec potentially jan 2nd so not sure wat to do as he d Have to abstain 3 says prior to 29dec but to then abstdin to give sample 2nd jan ? ?  Strange un.
Josie keeping all crossed for fet x


----------



## kara76

Probably that the previous one is actually out of date, yearly or 2 is the general rule


----------



## jo1985

No he had sa week ago to update records letter came Yest sayin it needs to b repeated 4-6 as they need to asses further and at bottom says number off reasons y this has happened low Sperm count , poor mobility not long enough abstinence or illness


----------



## josiejo

Jo is it worth phoning the nurses just to check on it all? Might put your mind at ease.


Scan went well today and we are all ready to go. OMG I am so nervous or maybe it is stress. I had to wait around for a while while they spoke to the embryologist and by the time the nurse came back I was ready to cry, a tad embarrassing. So the plan is that they we thaw all 6 eggs on Tuesday and if all goes well et will be Thurs or Fri next week. Dreading waiting on the call on Tues especially as I have college that night. 


When I was waiting in the corridor I heard the receptionist say that 2 consultants had left, I know Janet Evans has gone, but who else has left. Please don't say it is Grace as I really like her.


----------



## jo1985

Josie atleast u know where u rkeeping everything crossed for and that All survive thaw wgich sure they Will . I


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie that's great news, so glad you've got your plan x


----------



## kara76

Josie I am so pleased today went well for u. Stay chilled huni and next week will go fine


----------



## josiejo

Thank you girls, means a lot. I am going to try and keep busy over the weekend to stop my brain going into overdrive.


Mrs T, wishing you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Josie, I'm on the train on my way!

Good luck with stopping the brain overdrive, I never manage it


----------



## Queenie1

josie so pleased today went well. will have everything crossed for tuesday for the big thaw!
i hope its not grace as i have always got on really well with her. i plan to return to the hospital when the babies are born to see grace and jodie.


----------



## Swans72

Josie brilliant news that you'll be on your way next week. Good luck for Tuesday x

Mrs T all the best for your appt tomorrow x

Hi everyone else


----------



## kellys12

Josie good luck for tuesday I really hope it all goes ok for you.
Hope everbody is ok.
I am just waiting now and feel less stressed now i got a plan in place.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - good luck for Tuesday, you know I'll be thinking of you and waiting for your news.

Jo - hope you managed to sort out the confusion on the SA

Kelly - I always feel much better with a plan too

Thanks for all your best wishes, appt went well and I have my plan so am hoping to cycle again next month at crmw


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T I did post a Happy Birthday to you yesterday along with a longer post but some how managed to lose it. I am so glad your appointment went well and you are ready to go again. How was your fun time in London? 


Kelly it does make such a difference when you have a plan in place, makes the wait go quicker too.


Queenie, I really hope Grace hasn't gone too. She always takes time to chat to DH and I even if we are just waiting to be seen.  She is still listed on the clinic website but I haven't seen her about on my last few visits to clinic.


My weekend of switching off did not work but we did get a few jobs done around the house and garden. I am such a nervous wreck and dreading what state I will be in tomorrow. I really wish I could fast forward a little lol


----------



## Swans72

Mrs T - Happy belated birthday, glad to hear that your appt went well and you will be starting more or less straightaway.   that you'll have to have a sober Christmas and New Year because you're pregnant    I really do wish you all the best x

Josie all the best for tomorrow hun I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
Off down ivf wales again today for a consultation about endemetriosis.
In a way i hope i have got it and it explains all the years and years of pain
and problems with no explanation but then I dont want it to be that as if it is endemetriosis of the bowel
I dont want to be risking further problems in the future if i have the lap so will just have to wait and see.

Wish me luck everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - couldn't agree more on being able to fast forward, especially during the 2ww! Best of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you. I had a lovely but expensive time in London!

Swans - thanks for your kind words. I'd be more than happy to have a sober one, New Year always depresses me

Kellys - hope your appt went well


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick message to wish josie all the very best tomorrow. i hope that it goes well i bet you will be on pins waiting to hear.


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all. Only a quick one as on iPod . Josie good luck for tommorow, belated happy birthday mrs t! Kelly hope appt went well. Jo my dh had to have sa repeated. Hope everyone else is ok. I had a letter today about my scan which I was supposed to have next wed, it has been postponed for the 2nd time to the 29 Nov, I assume it is as mr g is still off I am going to ring them tomorrow. Should I ring ivf Wales to say bout still waiting for lap or will they know? It is already 8 mths since neg cycle an am waiting for 2nd. Night all xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all

I rang Mr G sec this morning and she told me that appt was cancelled as he was still off and in process of returning back, also that the backlog for surgery is about 10wks.  10 minutes later I had a call from the gynae unit rearranging my appt for next week!!!!! as Mr G is back?

At least it is rearranged. Josie hope today went ok?

xxxx


----------



## Swans72

Binky - sometimes the right hand really doesn't know what the left hand is doing.  Glad it's all sorted now hun x

Josie - any news?


----------



## josiejo

No news yet Swans, and I am losing my mind. Every time the phone rings or beeps I leap out my seat. Thank god I work from home, ive not managed to get anything done! I really wish they would consider how we are feeling and at least call to say that they are thawing later.


Binky, nice to see you back. It is maybe worth phoning IVF Wales to let them know but I know at the moment the earliest appointments are January due to the changes of staff. I hope they on't change your appointment again.


----------



## jo1985

Josie hope u hear soon hun thinkin off u . Binky was going to say i know mr g is bk Seen him last wk,Wen down hosp . Hope u get going swn. Thinking off you all x


----------



## josiejo

Well after the most stress filled day every and varying degrees of hysteria I got the call at 4pm. So pleased to say 4 out of the 6 survived the thaw and have just been injected. I now have to wait on the next call tomorrow between 10 and 12 to let me know if they have fertilised but I do feel a tad more positive knowing they survived there 1st part of there journey. I am now off for a giant bar of chocolate as I haven't been able to eat all day.


----------



## Queenie1

josie that is fab news. well done eggs. will have everything crossed for great fert tomorrow.   i bet it has been such a stressful day for you. i hope tomorrows call comes early for you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - thats brilliant news. You deserve that big bar of choc after such a stressful day. Hope they don't keep you waiting too long tomorrow, I got my fert call about 12.30 I think 

Hi Binky, good to see you back. Good luck with your appt

Hi Queenie, hope you are getting nice and fat, lol


----------



## binkyboo

Fab news Josie, good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## jo1985

Great news Josie so happy and Im sure all Will b fine with the call tomz . Hi to everyone else x


----------



## PixTrix

Just a quicky to let you know that I am thinking of you Josie and wish you luck for your call tomorrow.


----------



## kellys12

Josie thats fab news they survived the thaw good luck for the call tomorrow 

Fingers crossed it will be good news!


----------



## josiejo

Thank you girls, DH has just done the 1st gestone. Got me in to a bundle of nerves again by pretending he couldn't remember how to do it, his way of dealing with it all today seems to be to wind me up and it is not going down well lol I am hoping the embryologist has me 1st on her call list as I need to go buy a new night dress and slippers if it is all go for transfer, and no way can I cope with another wait like today.


Mrs T, instead of a giant bar of chocolate, I went to Cafe Nero for a Triple Choc chip cookie and a mint hot choc, felt rather sick after it but tasted damn good.


----------



## Swans72

Yay Josie that's brilliant news. I've got everything crossed for the call tomorrow Hun and I hope they don't keep you waiting too long


----------



## kara76

Sorry I haven't been around my internet been down and I have no laptop

Josie good luck today


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for your call today Josie, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Boomania

Ain't been on here for weeks as there ain't a lot to report at the moment! Yes it does seem weird to be taking the pill. I have to take it for two months non stop (?!!!) then hopefullyhave a scan on 3rd jan or something like that.....must read my notes. All going well I should then commence treatment I feb I think. Seeing the date since you sent the message it was a while ago, so how are things with you? 

Your right at least I won't be on tx over Christmas.  bring on next year. I pray to god it works. For me and for everyone else on this site. Fingers crossed for you. 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## josiejo

Just had the call, so pleased it was so early. We have one perfect embie and one very slow one that may be ok tomorrow but they think it may not grow enough. Out of the other 2 one was abnormal and the other didn't fertilise. So off for ET tomorrow at 10am and the start of the real madness. 


Thank you all again for your support.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great that you had an early call JosieJo, all the luck in the world for tomorrow


----------



## binkyboo

Fab news Josie!!!!! xxxx


----------



## kara76

Josie that's fab news


----------



## Swans72

Josie that's brilliant news all the best for tomorrow.  I really am praying this is your time hun     x


----------



## kellys12

Josie thats brilliant news 

Good Luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Whoo hoo fab news x


----------



## Queenie1

thats great news josie good luck tomorrow have everything crossed that it all goes well for you.


----------



## skyblu

Well done Josiejo and good luck for tomorrow  this is your time.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Shellebell

Boomania said:


> Ain't been on here for weeks as there ain't a lot to report at the moment! Yes it does seem weird to be taking the pill. I have to take it for two months non stop (?!!!) then hopefullyhave a scan on 3rd jan or something like that.....must read my notes. All going well I should then commence treatment I feb I think. Seeing the date since you sent the message it was a while ago, so how are things with you?
> 
> Your right at least I won't be on tx over Christmas.  bring on next year. I pray to god it works. For me and for everyone else on this site. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxx


Hiya hun
I have moved your post into the cyclers thread so you can chat with the girls


----------



## kara76

Josie good luck today


----------



## josiejo

Thank you all so much for the good luck messages, I am happy to report I am now pupo!!!


The lil embie they were hoping would play catch up did so we had 2 put back today. Both have fragmentation , one more than the other but both graded well for symmetry. Was very pleased to see Grace there and she done the transfer along with a male doc who's name has slipped my mind. He pushed down very hard with the ultrasound thingy which made me feel very uncomfortable. 


When Grace came to speak to us before transfer I asked her about steroids and she has prescribed them without hesitation, 10mg like before. I wish I had asked to speak to her before as it would have stopped me stressing. The hospital pharmacy doesn't have any gestone at the moment so have been given Prontogest which is 100mg rather than 50mg. I have to use them for the next 10days then use up what I have left of the gestone after that.


Oh for the 1st time I have been told to avoid certain foods, I don't eat any of them anyway apart from nuts but was just a little surprised as not been told before.


My otd is the 29th Oct but I have a field trip that day with college so will either do it a day early or a day late. Now to stay sane for the next fortnight!


----------



## jo1985

Who hoo Josie so so happy for u hears to ur bfp x


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo josie your pupo.  

great news that you got 2 embies transfered and as well having grace. she is so good she did my transfer also with a male doctor. glad you got the steriods i was on 10mg as well and i had prontogest as well. good luck now for the 2ww hope it goes quick for you. i'm really happy for you and have everything crossed for you.


----------



## PixTrix

Yay josie, congratulations on being pupo, I am over the moon for you and have got everything crossed. Don't worry about the fragmentation, my little monkey was nearly never frozen due to fragmentation and look where I am now! Really rooting for you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo JosieJo, so thrilled you are pupo. Praying that this is your time x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Pix, hope you are doing ok. Can't believe you are 23 weeks x


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Mrs T I'm ok thanks, time is flying! How are you doing? I have been stalking you over on the CRGW thread, I'm just a rubbish poster at the moment!


----------



## kara76

Yay your pupo that's wonderful news


----------



## Swans72

Yay well done Josie I really hope this is your time hun. Grace and June done my ET and I was given 5mg steroids and prontogest so hoping it has the same luck for you as it did me and Queenie x


----------



## skyblu

Well done Josiejo, heres hoping for BFP   

Skyblu.xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi ladies i havent been on for a long long time now i have had a letter for my next plannig date being 4th jan 2012 so fingers crossed all goes good this time how come some ladies are having steroids xx


----------



## jo1985

Amiebabes well done on having ur appt date soon b here x


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies How u all doing? Hope all had gd wk end .


----------



## Queenie1

very quiet on here at the moment. hi everyone

josie how are you doing. hope your not going too sane on the 2ww.


----------



## josiejo

Ammiebabes, great you have a date for planning. You will be able to relax over xmas and be ready to go in the new year.


Hey Jo, did you have a good weekend? Mine has been quiet.


Queenie, how are you and bump(s)? I am already going out of my mind so it is going to be a long couple of weeks lol


My sanity has not been helped by my family, mainly my Mum and Sister sending me insane. They don't know what stage of tx I am at but do know that it is happening around now. Was telling them our plans for visiting at Christmas and it was like I was telling them I was popping round for a cup of tea. From my sister I was told that she was busy then and my Mum said 'ok'. The fact it is a 7 1/2hr car journey seems to have slipped them by. If it wasn't for my Dad and niece I wouldn't be going. My sister spends her whole time *****ing about my Mum and moaning about her health and my Mum just doesn't communicate and can't get off the phone quick enough.  Anyway I have waffled a bit there.


Seem to be getting a lot of bruises from the Prontogest which never happened with the Gestone, do you think it is because there is more liquid going in?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - at least the family is keeping your mind off the 2ww! I have complete sympathy with you - I have a mother and sister who are a bloody nightmare so I know what upset family can cause. I too make the effort for my dad and my niece and nephew. 

Hope the rest of your 2ww goes more smoothly, big hugs xxx


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Mrs T, I am lucky my Brother helps me keep a reality check on it all lol How are things with you, do you have your plan in place now? Will have to go have a wee nosey over on the CRMW thread.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yep, had treatment planning on Saturday so got provisional EC date of 21st November - yay!!


----------



## josiejo

Yay!!! You are back on the rollercoaster, woooop!! So that puts us roughly 6 weeks apart when we both move onto the bfp board   Did you like that lil bit of positive talk


----------



## Queenie1

josie sorry to hear your having family problems. i had bruises on my bum from the prontogest, had to keep working around them. also one cheek got so bruised and sore had to do two jabs on the same side to give the other cheek a rest.

loving your pma josie. 

mrs t you must be feeling good to have dates in place. 

afm i'm fine thanks josie


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Loving the pma look forward to your bfp. Yes both, can't wait to get going again


----------



## jo1985

Ah mrs t so glad u gt a plan in place u ll have ur bfp soon . Josie keep sane hun family Hey cant live with them nor without them . Been quiet ish weekend my friends little un first bday fri mates boy 4 th bday Yest but had party today and my grampa Tom so whoop party all round but i ve actually had a weekend without working so caught up on ironing and sky recoeding list LOL


----------



## jo1985

G day ladies quiet on ere today hope al the pupo ladies are keeping sane in work atm has a sleeping little man so having 5 mins while its quiet . Have gd day x


----------



## josiejo

Hey Jo,


Been trying to stay away as I just search for stuff on here more than on Google lol. Kept myself fairly busy today but still thinking way too much lol


Anyway, another day closer to OTD


----------



## jo1985

Whoop another day closer hun keeping everthing crossed hun keep sane and busy thinking off u xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - as I said on the other thread google is evil, lol. Hope time goes quickly for you, another day closer is great news x


----------



## josiejo

So I was doing really well telling myself there was no point in symptom spotting as all the drugs can cause all the symptoms. Then, last night just as I was getting ready for Prontogest jab, I came over all faint/dizzy. Sorted myself out, dh done the jab then when I went to bed it started again and I felt sick. Half of me is feeling that it is a very 'good sign' and the other half is saying 'stop it, its the drugs' lol Still feeling a touch lightheaded this morning but that could be the lack of sleep. I am assuming it is the Prontogest as it is double the dose of Gestone.


Anyone know what is going on with Gestone as I know there was a shortage back in Jan when I last had tx and now the hospital pharmacy has none what so ever. I am not liking the Prontogest as it is a touch nippy and I already have a number of bruises, also they are a total nightmare to open, dh is having to use full force to open them.


I better go get some work done instead of waffling here  


Hope you are all good today


----------



## kara76

Josie how many days post et are you now? It really is impossible to switch off on the 2ww


----------



## josiejo

Kara, ET was only on Thursday and they are day2 embies. I am usually ok in the 1st week lol I am laughing at myself right now.


----------



## Swans72

Josie really hoping that it's a good sign for you hun x


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, hope everyone is well. Jose, hope you are doing ok. xx Well had my appt with Mr G today, it was all a bit surreal really!, was waiting for ages and then when I got called it wasnt with Mr G but some girl, she was nice enough but I said I wanted to see him, went back outside and then got to see him!!!When I went in it was if what you are doing here??!!! He didnt really see why I had an appt there as he had seen me in may!!! but was lovely always, he did do a vaginal scan and said that it looked like the endo was back and also that everything was stuck down again. So plan is still surgery, my breach is mid nov, but they are about 8 wks behind, so looking at jan, he is also writting to ivf wales to say that he is doing surgery, I will also ring them. So waiting again really!!! xx
..


----------



## kara76

Blinky great news on your appointment, shame endo is back and things are stuck down again. Its painful isn't it, I know mine is all stuck again but trying to get a referral is a nightmare

Josie hang on in there girlie. 2 ww is horrid


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - glad you have a plan, I find the waiting without a plan absolute torture! 

JosieJo - oh dear symptom spotting is a nightmare during the 2ww. I could swing from are it'd worked to sure it hadn't on an hourly basis but I always knew the only way to really know was to test. Another day closer now though..


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Swans, though I think the only signs I am spotting are that I am losing the plot on this 2ww lol Hope you are doing well.


Binky, great news you have had your appointment not so good on the endo though, I hope your wait for treatment isn't too long. Happy Anniversary too.


Kara, the good thing is this time I am actually laughing at myself as I know fine well that it is far to early for any pregnancy symptoms. 


Mrs T, not long until you will be driving yourself mad on the wait too.


I had the same faint, sicky feeling last night which wasn't good as I was at college, also forgot to turn off the reminder on my phone so part the way through the last hour of class my mobile started beeping rather loudly.


I was going to tackle the ironing today but just remembered it is our nephew's birthday on Friday so need to go to post office. That is enough exercise for one day during the 2ww lol Was hoping dh would have done it last night while I was at college but he was late in getting home.


----------



## jo1985

Hey Josie hope ur doing ok hun thinking off u x


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Jo


Over done it a bit today so decided I am not cooking any dinner lol. I am on edge today as my best friend is having her baby today but is also facing having a full hysterectomy as soon as baby is born as the placenta has adhered to at very least her womb but maybe other organs too. She was so scared and worried. Her dh is either going to call or txt me but obviously he will have to let the family know everything 1st and get some rest himself so think it may be tomorrow before I know anything. She has been so good and sympathetic to me through out her pregnancy.


Anyway been so busy not had time to think about it at all but I am pretty much halfway there


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you Josie and praying for your well deserved BFP.


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Pix   


I have bought tests today as they were on offer in Superdrug, First Response ones. I am tempted to test early but dh will have none of it, I can't even do it without him knowing as I have to run to the loo as soon as I wake up. 


Still getting light headed feeling in the evening and many side effects from the drugs. I am very proud that I haven't have my usual 2ww meltdown yet but I am sure that will come lol


My best mate had a lil girl yesterday called Leila. Both of them are doing really well though she is in a lot of pain and drugged up due to surgery. Can't wait to get up to Scotland to see them.


Have a great weekend


----------



## kara76

Josie my dh was the same and I never tested early well except last cycle

Hugs to you hun, congratulations to your friend. Still hard to hear news I bet, I always and still do get jealous


----------



## josiejo

Weirdly I didn't find it hard this time. Think it was because I was so worried about her it was a big relief to know that she was fine. 


DH has now started to find it funny to joke around before giving me my jab, today he pretended he was about to inject half way up my back. He found this hilarious, I was terrified lol Got to have some fun in all this I suppose


----------



## jk1

Josie - i am terrified every time my dh does my gestone - i think i would cry  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - buying tests is a dangerous game, lol. Once I've got them in the house I think about them non stop although I'm usually good at holding out for most of the 2ww. As for your DH I Think tomorrow you should take the needle and joke that he needs to try being injected, see how he likes it lol. Thinking of you, know how tough it is. One more day closer to test day now Hun

Hi Pix - good to see you posting. Glad to hear you are doing better. Been thinking about you and your little trouble-maker

Jo - fancy seeing you here! Just posted to you on the other thread


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone.

josie how are you. hope the 2ww is being kind to you. i hope you are staying away from those pee sticks lol.

morning all hope everyone on here is well.


----------



## josiejo

Girls, I needs a big huge kick. All my PMA has left the building!!


Started last night with really bad period like pains and although my rational head was saying it means nothing I started to feel it was all over. Woke up this morning in a proper mood which ended with me in tears in the car trying to talk to dh about what to do next. He ended up going on about his pension and that if we were to pay for a cycle I would have to get a part time job to save up. No idea why his pension came in to it lol
Anyway, calmed myself and we went for lunch (it was horrid!), took dogs for a walk then came home and sat down. He fell asleep and I started crying and couldn't stop, ended up taking myself to bed and used half a box of tissues while hiding under the covers.
DH eventually came up and told me in a nice way to get a grip lol It is not over and we just have to wait.  He also said that if need be we can get a loan but that we can't keep going on like this, basically all the waiting and not knowing between treatment has got to him too.


I am now sat here thinking we will never have our lil miracle.


Sorry it is all me me me, but feeling very sorry for myself.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Aww Josie, sorry your pma has gone awol. Your mind plays havoc with you      cramps now don't mean its over and could be a good sign, and you know that but arggh that's the evil 2ww mind games. Here's a gentle boot, but don't be hard on yourself,  tomorrow is another day and I hope your pma will be back in spades, here's some to keep you going            . Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## jo1985

Ah Josie hun big hugs to u u wont know anything till u test hun just hang in there xxxx thinking off u xxx


----------



## Queenie1

oh josie huge hugs to you      2ww are horrible to us and play terrible on our minds. i hope that you feel better tomorrow. its not over until you test .      I really hope this is your time.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww Josie. Big hugs - they don't call it roller coaster for nothing! Its natural to have up and down days so go with the flow and I hope tomorrow will be a much better day. You know we are all here for you and can relate to how you are feeling. Only 6 days to go - are you thinking of testing early? X


----------



## kara76

Josie you are being very hard of yourself, negative days are part of the course and we are all planners.
Negative thoughts won't impact the result and a good cry releases a lot

Hugs


----------



## josiejo

Thank you all, you are all amazing.


Still feeling sorry for myself but the tears have stopped, trying to think of something nice to do tomorrow to keep me busy, got loads that needs doing but would rather do something fun lol


Mrs T, I am defo testing a day early as I have to go out on a college field trip on the otd and would rather have a good idea the day before so I can get used to it before having to be smiley with my college friends. Tempted to do it earlier but know there is no real point.


----------



## Swans72

Josie I'm so sorry you're having a rough time at the moment hun.  Those flipping hormones have alot to answer for.  As for the AF feeling please don't think it means the worst as this isn't always the case.  I remember being in bed on the Wednesday night more or less doubled up in agony for nearly 2 hours thinking it was AF then the same thing happened on the Thursday night and I thought to myself well that's it I'm testing in the morning (Friday) as I can't cope with the pain anymore and if it's negative then I'm taking all the painkillers going but to my absolute delight it was positive and I tested 6 days early (although never let on to anyone)  so please hold on to everybit of PMA that you can hun.  Thinking of you and take care I really hope this is your time xx


----------



## jk1

Josie - sending you loads of hugs huni - i am very up and down at the moment too - its the 2ww blues i think!!!  we have to keep thinking that this can work and does work and therefore there is no reason it won't work for us

Jo xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Swans, that has given me some much needed pma.


JK, its a bloomin killer isn't it, always find the 2nd week harder. It is so cruel that the drugs give all these side effects tricking us into thinking it is something it isn't. I am going to keep repeating that to myself and get all that pma back.


This afternoon an old friend from back home told me she is due a baby at the end of March and is wanting to meet up in Dec when I go home. Not sure I could handle seeing her beautiful bump if this hasn't worked again. 


Of course that triggered the tears but got a grip enough to do the supermarket shop. We then popped into the chippy as we were starving and had THE chattiest and nosey bloke in the world. After telling us all about his kids and how he was buying his 4yr old daughter a petrol quad bike    he asked if we had any kids, I said no thinking he would leave it but no. 'Oh have you not been together long?' was the next question followed by 'do you not want kids then?' Argh, all I wanted was chips! Just told him that we were happy and busy with 2 dogs lol almost convinced myself.


Anyway another day closer!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - another day down Hun. I'm not surprised the baby news brought tears. Can't believe that nosey man in the chippy! Those kind of questions are really difficult when ttc. Luckily for me, most people just assume we don't want children so I don't have to face questions very often.

Glad swans has given u a pma boost. Thinking of you x


----------



## jo1985

Ah Josie big hugs to u nearly there . I went to doc today for sore boobs as they are implants i was worried doc looked and SD Hav u gt .kids she normally so gd she just lucky i aint too sensative on the subject as that cud hav tipped soneone over the edge . Anti How ended up with anti b s . This weather is not helping my half term plans cant c me n 4 kids going to farm tomz i dont mind wonder cold snow just not rain LOL. Hope everyone is k big hi Xx


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs josie. We are all right here with you and praying for your BFP


----------



## Queenie1

josie hope you are feeling better today and that you have your pma back. not long to go now. sending you some


----------



## josiejo

Thank you all so much. Still not much pma but negativity isn't as strong. Just got to soldier on, almost there now.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi everyone,

I'm back yet again from being AWOL. Thank you so much to those of you that pm'd me last time and thank you especially to Jo who pm'd me yesterday (I'll reply later hun). I'm sorry I dissapeared but as you can see from my signature things did not go well and it hit me very hard. I feel really awful that I just pop in, get support then b**ger off and I don't think I give back what I get from here. I hope you can forgive me for that.

We're all set to do another FET transfer in about a month so I'm    this will be the one.

Josie hang in there hun     

JK1 just read your signiture - big hugs to you, so sorry   

Queenie,Pix & Swans hope you and bumps are blooming.

Kara big   

Mrs T are you cycling soon??

Hope to catch up with you all soon.

kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

hey kitty lovely to hear off u just a shame its not in happier news. i was keeping an eye pout for u as i new u had ur bfp,  sorry for ur loss but well done on getting back on the rollacoaster and next time will b ur time u ve proven it can happen . 

josie hope ur keeping sane . xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - hope your having a positive day. You've clearly got loads of people praying for you. 

Kitty - Great to hear from you. So glad you are ready to move on and try again. I hope you can take comfort from knowing you can get to a bfp. Sending hugs your way. I'm due to have EC in about a month at CRGW so maybe we'll be able to keep each other sane!


----------



## josiejo

Kitty so good to hear from you but so sorry to hear what you have gone through   Great news that you have a plan for getting going again, wishing you loads of luck with it.


Mrs T it is getting closer, are you getting excited?


Jo not too long for you either. Have you started taking any supplements? I am sure I rattle when I move with all of the ones I take lol


afm, not a bad day today. Feeling rather indifferent, neither up nor down today. Do feel very much like af is about to start but I have it in my head that means nothing. So close now, I am getting very nervous. Thanks again for all your lovely messages, it does really mean a lot.


----------



## kara76

Kitty good to hear from you and I'm sorry to hear your news, I kinda guessed things didn't go well so massive hugs. Good luck with your fet.

Jo not long to go. Did u say you have implants?

Josie fingers crossed so much for you.


----------



## jo1985

Hi kara Yeah 4 years ago i had am inplant in one breast i have a condition where one breast never developed so got it sorted after 21 years living with it . 
Josie Yeah taking supplements have Been since august Wen had appt for bloods Im sure i m rattling especially as i now on anti b s too . Cant wait to get going worked out perfect as i have december off work as family r away to america for dec so can get to hosp without dragging 3 kids along or having timr off .x


----------



## kara76

Wow jo 21 years, that must have been hard. So is one breast natural and one an implant. Sorry to be nosey

My friend had hers done as she was totally flat chested and they were and are amazing and she had them done at 35 and she was always confident but you could tell she felt her body was now somehow complete


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - no wonder your getting nervous, you're nearly there now

I'm glad to be on the road to tx, been taking millions of supplements (thanks to Pix and Queenie) and the DHEA for ages now. I'm like a pensioner on a Sunday when I decant them all into pill organisers for the week ;-) I've got some pretty big work issues that mean I'm working almost every waking hour at the moment so that's helping time fly and as yet I've not had much time to get excited. 

Kara - not like you to be nosey, lol


----------



## jo1985

Kara --- Yeah was hard dp never saw me without bra till had op done Yeah one natural and one implant LOL look same tho its special type implant used for masectumy patients . No worry bout being nosy ill tell all LOL hope anti b work or b scan on breast next x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hope the antibiotics sort it for you Jo


----------



## kara76

Wot anti bs you on? I have Pleurisy atm and I feel crap at the minute and the pain behind and under my left boob hurts like hell.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh poor Kara, big hugs. How did you get that ?


----------



## kara76

Not a clue, I seem to be getting lots of weird infections lately


----------



## Mrs Thomas

My guess is you are overdoing things Hun. You always put yourself last. Hope you are able to take some time off to recover x


----------



## kara76

No time off for me as usual. Mrs t you know me too well. I need an immune boost


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I do know you well, lol. I am always ordered to take metatone tonic and manuka honey when I'm in need of a boost. What about trying intralipids, I know you wanted to test-drive them for me!


----------



## kara76

Gis a go at intralipds I think lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yeah thought you'd like that suggestion. Take care huni


----------



## jo1985

Flucloxacillin kara i on my left boob is agony atm painful aint the word x


----------



## kara76

Thanks mrs t


----------



## kara76

Jo get well soon huni


----------



## jo1985

Thanks kara hopefully soon no time to b ill with my.monsters to look after in work x


----------



## josiejo

Kara and Jo, I do hope you both feel better really soon. Pluersy sounds very painful. 

Kara, sounds like you need a pot of my Mum's Scotch Broth, I swear it cures everything lol When ever I am ill that is what I crave, I can sort of make it but it is never as good as her's.

The temptation almost got the better of me this morning but I am now far to scared to test, I am sort of enjoying being PUPO with the exception of Sunday.
2 more sleeps until I know for sure.


----------



## jo1985

Whoop Josie 2 sleeps wow gone quick mayb not for u . Keeping all fingers and toes crossed for u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - when you post first thing in the morning you get me all excited! I know what you mean about being scared to test though. Nearly there Hun...


----------



## Queenie1

josie how are you this morning. i hope those pee sticks weren't calling to you this morning. only 1 more sleep to go.


----------



## josiejo

Hey Queenie


No temptation this morning mainly because I had no energy. Woke up at 2.30, spent an hour trying to get back to sleep. Ended up crying at 3.30 so came down to the sofa and watched trashy tv before having a wee nap at 5am. 


So hopefully one more sleep until testing but if last time is anything to go by I will be up at 4am testing.


----------



## Swans72

All the best for testing tomorrow Josie I really hope this is your time xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for the morning, I will be praying for you and looking out for your news x


----------



## Queenie1

josie good luck for the morning. praying for you and a bfp


----------



## jo1985

Ah Josie gd luck for the morning Will b keeping everything crossed and praying its ur time Will b keeping an eye out for ur post hun all the best xxxx


----------



## Flash123

Hi all not posting but certainly keeping posted and sending u lots of baby dust.

Best of luck for the morning josie xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck Josie, fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Sending lots of positive vibes your way josie


----------



## kara76

Josie massive massive good luck for testing. I really am praying for u .


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck Jose xxxx


----------



## kellys12

Josie lots and lots of luck for tomorrow really hope its brill news.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skyblu

Best of luck tomorrow morning Josie, sending you lost of vibes your way                        
Skublu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you josie, good luck


----------



## josiejo

Thank you all so much, unfortunately its yet again a BFN. 


This has been my hardest cycle and really do not know what to do now.


Thank you for all your support.


----------



## jo1985

Ah Josie so Sorry hun hugs to u. Guttin aint the word x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie I'm so so sorry, I really prayed this was your time. Hope you are strong enough to carry on and get the dream. Massive hugs, I know how tough it is xxx


----------



## Swans72

Josie I'm so so sorry Hun I really hoped this was going to be your time. Sending you big


----------



## kara76

Oh josie I am so very sorry. The hurt and anger is awful , please know we are here for you


----------



## Kitty71

I'm so sorry Josie for you both xx


----------



## Flash123

Massive hugs josie xxxxxx
I know no words can take away the pain. The whole fertility tratment rollercoaster is just so unfair. We have such hope and place our dreams in it's hands. It can give us so much yet so very easily it breaks are hearts and rips our souls.

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

oh josie i am so very very sorry i'm gutted for you. its just not fair. i hope you and dh are looking after each other. and we are all here for you as well.


----------



## binkyboo

So sorry Josie. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Josie, I am so so sorry, you and dh are in my thoughts


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi,
Sorry to gatecrash this thread, I have been watching from afar for the last few months but haven't posted much.

Firstly, I know I dont know any of you but I wanted to pass on my thoughts to Josie, I've been checking the thread for news of your bfp as we were due to test on the same day. 

We have just finished our first IVF cycle with IVF wales. OTD is tomorrow but we tested yesterday and it was bfn. Ive also got my usual spotting so think it is pretty much over for us for this cycle. I just wondered if any of you lovely ladies know how long the waiting list is for 2nd cycles with the clinic at the moment. 

xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Penelope Sorry bout ur bfn have Been stalking u LOL Im starting my second go 15 months after last go if any gd to u Xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Oh Jo, thats a long wait!!!! Is that normal? I was expecting it be about 6-8 months, perhaps I was being a bit optomistic??!!!


----------



## jo1985

Was told 6 months initaially but i did tx sep 2010 thus tx dec 2011 . Long blinking wait i tell ya x


----------



## jk1

Josie & Penelope - So sorry to hear your news both, its so hard isn't it, sending you loads of hugs      xxxx


----------



## Flash123

Penelope, so sorry to her your bfn. It really does suck doesn't it. Glad to see you are planning ahead, it's always been the only thing that has got me through the bad times.

We had our last bfn, which was our 2nd nhs go, in august. We had follow up beg of sept And i was expecting to do our fet  hopefully oct period but maybe nov/dec. Clinic said they are so under staffed that we have to wait till feb at the earliest. From our fresh to fet is a planned 6 month wait and I was gutted.

BUT last jan, we had our follow up after one of our bfn, we were told the wait for our 2nd nhs go would be about 9 months. That seemed like forever so we went to crmw to cycle while we were waiting. We had started the treatment with them when out of the blue at the end of feb we had an appt sent from  ivf Wales . They said they had received new funding that had to be spent by April and we could cycle with them asap. We couldnt believe it.

Sadly our treatment was cancelled the day before but that's  another story !!!!

Sorry for waffling Penelope. Think what I am trying to say is you never can tell lol!
Take care

Liz x


----------



## skyblu

Josie and Penelope   
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Morning Ladies,
Thank you for all the cyber hugs and kind words.  

Liz G thanks for the info about the waiting times, it was what I was expecting to be honest but still not nice to hear. I just want to get going now as like you tha'ts the only way I can deal with the upset and anger that I am feeling now. I have to ring the clinic Monday so hoping I will get some more info then and we are considering going to CRMW for a cycle in between as cannot wait 9months (or longer as it usually can be the case with IVF wales). 

Hubby is off to Seattle today for training with work and taking the computer with him so I wont be able to post for a while. 

xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Penelope, so sorry for your BFN, it hurts so much doesn't it. Good luck with calling the clinic, sounds like you have a good plan in place, hopefully if you do go to CRGW you won't need your 2nd NHS go. Hope you have lots planned for your time while dh is away.


To everyone else, cannot thank you enough for your kind words it really does mean a lot to me.


I spent most of the day in tears trying to get my head around it and come up with some sort of plan. We knew from the beginning this was a long shot and didn't think we would even get as far as we did. 


As we are now using donor sperm I had asked about IUI should this not work, I was told that I would be entitled to this on the NHS as long as I had an hsg test and that was clear. I had already been to my GP back in August to sort this out so I called to chase the appointment. I have been told it will be 6mths before I saw the gyne consultant and then would have to wait for an appointment for the test, we then aren't exactly sure where on the iui waiting list we would be.


So plan is, speak to IVF Wales about the iui and find out where on the list we would be placed and how long that would be until treatment. We would then seek to have the hsg at CRGW to speed things up. Finally worse case we will have one last go at ICSI at CRGW but DH has said that 100% no more after that which I am just not thinking about. I have done a bit more reading on adoption and I really don't think it is for us. I am sure I will have loads of questions in due course but only thinking the basics at the moment. Oh one question though, is dhea worth while for iui too?


Last 24hrs haven't been too bad, I dyed my hair, had a long hot bath and runny eggs for breakfast. Spent most of the day at Newport Food Festival which was fantastic, was there with my college class taking photographs with official passes on, people thought we were the press at one point lol I am hoping to stay busy tomorrow to stop the heavy sadness over take


Thank you all again for your kind words and support, really don't know what I would do with out you all.


----------



## PixTrix

Big massive hugs Josie, I am so sorry. So glad that you have been looking at ways forward and will I will be praying every step of the way for your BFP


----------



## kara76

Josie my heart goes out to you, I can never fully understand the implication of donor sperm but I do know people who have gone down the donor route and had success

I do however know how heavy your heart must be aching but girl your a fighter and you are not giving up so we must fight on

Regarding the second cycle of ivf on the nhs, you can only self fund one cycle altogether now. 

You could ask ivf wales for a hycosy to check your tubes. Its done with saline and ultrasound instead of dye and x ray.

As for iui and dhea you would have to check as you might end up over stimming for iui.

I hope you find a way forward for you.


----------



## Queenie1

josie i am so sorry but glad to hear you have been thinking of a plan forward.  have been thinking of you. and remember we are all here for you. i paid privately at innermost secrets for my hsg.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - you know I'm thinking of you and I'm here for you if you need to talk x

Penelope - sorry to hear of your bfn too. Glad you have a plan in place, I always feel that's half the battle


----------



## josiejo

Kara, we have already used up all our NHS attempts of IVF, as we are now using donor sperm, things are going back to front and hopefully be able to do iui. IVF Wales didn't give us any option of having the any test there, was told I had to go to my GP but I will ask about the hycosy. I didn't realise dhea could cause you to over stimm so I will defo check that out first.


Pix, Queenie and Mrs T, thank you so much. It really does help having kind words for you guys.


Penelope, hope you didn't find making the phone call too painful.


I have just left a message on the nurses line, held it together but did sound rather squeaky towards the end and burst into tears afterwards. I have also made a follow up appointment and felt myself fill up speaking to the lady, I never remember her name but she is always so nice. Really surprised that appointment is 12th Dec, I thought it would be next year. I have hit the angry stage now so think I will avoid the world as much as possible today then tomorrow is kick up the bum time lol


----------



## jo1985

Josie fair play girl u doing well and u cry if wana well done on fu appt glad it this year for u . Big hugs.Xx


----------



## Flash123

Hugs to you jos. U scream, shout and do whatever it takes chick .take care xxxxxx

Hey jo, I was just on ******** looking at dexter,  my friend Tracey evans's little one and I was sure I recognised your photo. Is it you If not you have def have a doppleganner!!!!


----------



## jo1985

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO EVERYONE XXX 
Liz Yip me she s related ti my dp but known the family for years prior to meeting dp x welcome to add me on **


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - PM'd you earlier before I saw your post. Bless you, those phone calls are always so hard. So glad your appt isn't too far away though. As for DHEA, it definately increases the risks - I went from 6 to 17 eggs last time with low AMH. Massive hugs x


----------



## Kitty71

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is well. Josie glad you haven't got long to wait until your FU.

Mrs T when do you start jabbing? I'm just waiting for AF to start any day now but no doubt she won't behave and will decide to mess me about.

Have a nive day eveyone,

Kitty x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - hope AF shows up soon

I take my last norethisterone tomorrow so just wait for AF to start and hopefully be jabbing early next week. Feels like ages since the last cycle so can't wait now


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies hope all ok . Kitty n mrs t hope af turns up. 
Just wanted ur opinion ladies i havent drink alcohol since sept and started all the vits but i gt my bestie s bday 12 nov and all going out and was nt going to drink but was thinking wud it b ok for few or is it personal choice i havent told hardly anyone that we r starting again my mam and mil knows it s dec best friend know its coming up but i didnt know wat anyone knowing this tine. do i just drive and not drink ora a local nvr out c 
Thanks all x


----------



## josiejo

Jo the whole no drinking thing is a personal decision. I haven't had more than half a glass of wine in nearly 3yrs and I have to say I haven't missed it and wish I could give up chocolate as easily as I have found giving up wine. Will you have started jabbing then? Not sure what the offical line is on it but personally I wouldn't if I was jabbing.


Mrs T, wooo hoooo, not long now. Gonna have my fingers crossed for you. Thank you for the pm, will reply later. My anger has subsided now lol


Kitty, hope AF turns up asap so you can get going. Gonna keep my fingers crossed for you too.


Hi to everyone else.


AFM, still feeling very sorry for myself. Every time I think I am doing ok the tear tap turns on. 
I did have a lovely chat with Jodie on Monday which made me feel a lot better. We have decided that we will have the hsg done at crgw to speed things up and then if everything is clear with that we will be booked in for diui at the earliest available appointment.


I have had a few annoying responses when I have told people the bad news. My Dad said that maybe we should give it all a break as 'you can't beat nature', he meant well but it really upset me. My sister said maybe its time to look at adoption - grrrrrrr. And a couple of friends have told me that I should give it a break and it will happen naturally like it did to people they know. Argggggghhhhh. All very well meaning but damn frustrating.


We are off to Cornwall for a few days and I plan on coming back stronger and focused, well I hope so lol


Thank you all again for your support xx


----------



## jo1985

Hey Josie nice to hear off u enjoy cornwall . I think drinking is a personal thing and normally wudnt think off drinking atleast 3 months prior to tx not that i drink alot ne way but trying to work arpund it so can go out but not drink hard one .neway well c tx more important than ne thing . Having bad wk this week put half stone in 2 weeks shocked at my self cuz aint eaten no take away bread chocolate etc plus bern spottin for 2 days this wk af not due for 2 wks plus woke up today with mega painful stomach cud not stand up this mornong better mow tho . 
Any hows hope u ladies r ok quiet atm on ere Xx


----------



## Kitty71

Josie enjoy your break. I hope you won't have too long to wait for IUI. I think that they are easier to schedule like FETs.

Jo sorry to hear you are having a rough week. Hope it's nothing serious. Have you had spotting like that before? 

Well AF has started a bit so I'll count tomorrow as day one and start the estrogen. I don't know how to feel about this cycle. Jodie said that it's great to have 4 5 day embryos on ice but the 5 we've had put back before were really good blasts but they didn't work. It was a year ago today that we had the first transfer and I remember being so hopeful and optimistic. I feel completely differerent now. Not optimistic at all just fearful and anxious. Hopefully I'll find some pma from somewhere.

k xx


----------



## josiejo

Jo, so sorry you aren't having a great week. Try not to dwell on your weight too much as long as you are eating healthy that is what matters. Maybe worth either calling the clinic or seeing your gp about the spotting just so you can have your mind put to rest. It is difficult going out and not drinking as it is just assumed that we should, you will know what to do for yourself closer to the time and I am sure you will have loads of fun no matter what.


Kitty, great af has arrived. Sorry you have lost your PMA, it is so very hard to stay positive through all this especially when you have had the knocks you have had. Are you having any extra drugs this cycle? Sending loads of      


I forgot to mention earlier, I spoke to Jodie about dhea and she said it would not be a good idea for me. My amh levels are really good so do not need the help from it. Bit confused by that as back after my second cycle Janet Evans was trying to talk me into her dhea trial but happy to go along with what Jodie has said.


----------



## jo1985

Kitty Great af has arrived yey stay positive hun we r all with u . 
Josie  least reassured bout dhea if ur amh us gd Im sure jodie knows het stuff. 
With regards to spottin never before has it not to botheted atm but got bk smear in soon has letter this wk .


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - you have every right to feel sorry for yourself lovely. Sounds like Cornwall is just what you need, can I come lol?. Glad Jodie put your mind at rest, you definately only need DHEA to help you if you have low amh
Glad you've got your plan, it always helps me. Sorry people are so insensitive, thank goodness for ff where we truly know how you feel. Big hugs x

Kitty - so glad AF has arrived and you are on your way

Jo - sorry to hear about the spotting. I agree ring the clinic if you want some advice


----------



## kara76

Josie oh I hate those so called well meaning comments, I ve heard a lot myself. 
Glad jodie was able to help regarding the dhea. Onwards and upwards girlie

Kitty good news on your af, fingers crossed for you

Jo mid cycle spotting can be due to ovulation but worth mentioning to clinic


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Everyone,

Josie how are you? Hope that you dont have to wait too long to find about IUI. 

Can I ask some advice please? We are considering a cycle at CRGW whislt waiting for our 2nd NHS cycle ( Jodie advised that the current wait it 6 mths but Im not holding my breath) but after our first cycle didnt work I was thinking about asking for some additional blood tests i.e. chromosome/immune to check that there is nothing that would stop implantation. Do you think it is too early to think about this? Has anyone had these tests done before having a 2nd cycle? Im just worried that some thing else may be wrong, thought that as we had 2 blasts on board that it would work, maybe I was being a little niave?? 

xxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Penelope,

I am coming up for my 6th cycle and we considered having the bloods done this time.  When we spoke to the clinic about them we decided not to have them but to go for the treatment for immunes anyway.  The reason being that the blood tests are expensive and may or may not show anything.  The treatment for immune issues at CRGW is steroids and intralipids - the steroids are v v cheap and the intralipid infusions are £250 compared to around £1900 for the full immunes testing.  

I think (this is from memory so you might want to check!) that you have the intralipids about 7 days before ET, then if you get PG you have another one at 6 weeks and then another one after that - so it still doesn't add up to as much as the tests.

If you are looking for answers then it might be worth having them but I would chat it through with Amanda at CRGW when you go for your appt,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi JK,

Thanks for the info, I think we will discuss it with Amanda at our appt next week. 

xx


----------



## Flash123

Hiya pen,

Like you, we have always had excellent blasts and after 5 transfers had not even a sniff of a BFP . While waiting for our second cycle I had my level 1 tests done at my gp. This showed up various things including hashimoto's and crest syndrome. We then saw Amanda to discuss having level 2's. Like jo said, we took amandas advice. We cycled with ivf Wales but had steroid and intralipids support from crgw. 

From my perspective, once I have a thought in my head I cannot shift it. Even if the level 2's came back clear I would have still wanted the steroids and intralipids because of my endo and thyroid trouble. 

Sadly, we had another bfn and I am at a real crossroads now. We have 2 frozen emb which we will transfer with immunes but after tht who nows? Do we have level 2? But we can't afford any of the supplementary treatment e.g. Lit . So is there any point. Do we cycle again with the basic immune therapy . We also have an issue with fertilisation. Half our embryos are perfect and half are totally bizarre. Ivf Wales said they have never seen it before. The only way around this is pgd(??.?) which we can't afford. I don't now if I have the strength to do another cycle so do we do what I have always thought would happen and try for our family another way - adoption?

Some really big decisions to make


----------



## jo1985

Liz ... Wat do level 1 s test for and hows u go about gp doing them ? Thanks x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Liz and Jo,

Liz, I feel for you I really do. I am very much the same and once I have an idea in my head I cannot shift it and although I know that there may not be any reason for why our blasts didnt implant this time I cant help but think there is another reason.  I don't really know much about the different levels, as I've only read a bit about it in Zita amongst other books about IVF. Would you mind explaining it to me and how do I go about getting level 1 done? I know I've only had one cycle but I cant help but worry that we will have to go down the adoption route, perhaps Im just feeling this way because Im still grieving after the failed cycle?? Who knows??!!! I dont think anyone can prepare you for rollercoaster of IVF can they. I naively thought I was prepared and rather smugly thought that as we had sailed through the cycle with no disasters and as we had two blasts on board that we had mastered it!!!! Little did I know!!!??!!! 

I hope that are able to reach a decision, whatever that may be. Thinking of you. 

PP xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Penelope

A decision to go down the immunes route is entirely personal to your circumstances. In hindsight I wish I had tested after my first failed cycle. After my third failed cycle I committed to full immunes testing and found out I have clotting issues and an overractive immune system. My protocol now includes high dose steroids, high dose progesterone, intralipids and clexane. You can of course try some of these things anyway but the dosage etc will be different depending on your individual results. Yes the tests are expensive, but for me I feel like I have wasted time and money (neither of which I have enough of!) on cycles that I now know had up to 50% less chance than normal without the right protocol. So I definately wish I'd done it earlier. For my next cycle I know that I am doing everything I can and will have no regrets.

Of course speak to Amanda and she will advise you that you can treat without the full immune testing as she did me. But I knew that wasn't the right thing for me and I should have gone with my instincts earlier. There s a great FAQ on immunes on another thread which used :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

Hope this helps, if there is any other info I can help you with drop me a PM. Best of luck with your decision


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Meant to say CRGW do all the immunes testing - level 1 & 2's. Here is the link for their website :

http://www.crgw.co.uk/immunology-testing.php

/links


----------



## kara76

I agree that immunes are a totally personal choice, I advise reading is your body baby friendly by dr beer but be warned its indept and I think everyone in the world will relate to something in it.

The nice guidelines state 1 to 3 cycles give most people a baby yet some believe 6 fresh cycles, some say implantation failure isn't the case until you have transferred 13 embryos! I think its a case of believing in your instincts and going with what makes you feel like your doing all you can

I had a endometial biospy which proved I had elevated unk cells. I did this at the point where we were at breaking point and had already lost 2 pregnancies. Looking back should I have done that and my op sooner! Maybe but I don't regret not doing it as it made me campaigne for everyone to get more nhs treatment

You can read a lot of thew web about immunes too


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thank you Kara and Mrs Thomas, for that very useful advice.  Mrs Thomas, thanks for much for the link to CRGW immunology info, its very useful and at least now I know how much we are potentially looking at. Sorry I havent understood your post properly but have you had both levels of tests carried out? How long does it take for the results to come back? 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes P, I had all the tests done including chromosomes and the womb biopsy. I think the longest results took around 3-4 weeks to come back


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thank you. Gosh its expensive isnt it? !!! Hubby isnt sure and thinks Im worrying about nothing but hopefully we will be able to talk to Amanda about it in more detail next week. Thanks again for sharing everything with me I really appreciate it. 

PP XXX


----------



## jk1

Penelope - i agree with Kara and Mrs T,  there are a few things that i wish i had done earlier and wish i had gone with my instincts now, do what you feel you have to hun xxxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Morning ladies,

Penelope your GP will probably do your level 1s for you. Sounds great that CRGW treat empirically without testing so you may not have to do the level 2s. I've had 5 blasts put back and I'm going for 3 in 2 weeks    and if that doesn't work I'm hoping Amanda will let me add some immune tx. I had chromosomes done after the last miscarriage which came back fine which was great because PGD is expensive. The tests I've had have all come back ok and it does help me keep hope alive that we'll get there if we keep plodding on.

It's such a shame that we can't have comprehensive testing before we start. I was reading information on an American website the other day and they routinely give all patients steroids and high dose folic acid. I think there are many extras we could be given empirically which would do no harm but could really help.

Anyway good luck hun.

Mrs T did af arrive yet?

How are you feeling now Jo. Did you go to the GP to check out the spotting?


kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

Hey kitty Im k thanks busy b all kids have Been ill in work fri and all wk end high temps the lot now i gt it whoo hoo just eat need runny nose does throat cough. As bad as it sounds i generally havent got time to go gp trying to fit smear appt in i work 8/6 gp open them times may mention spotting web finally get appt . On plus side 28. Days till first inj if af plays ball x
Già u hun af come after ... X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - I totally agree on the comprehensive testing upfront - it would've saved me a fortune and time that I haven't got. How are you doing?

Jo - try and find time to get to the GP. Glad to see your ticker getting close

JosieJo - hope you are ok Hun

Afm AF arrived today so baseline tomorrow after what seems like a really long wait from last tx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Evening everyone!

Thanks for the advice Kitty. I agree, it such a shame that these tests arent done up front. It would save us all alot of heartache (and cost!) and would save the NHS the expense of providing 2nd cycles and make their stats look even better!!! 

Great news on your AF arriving Mrs T, wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle and   that your get your bfp this time!

Joise Jo hope you are bearing up. 

Jo, make sure you make some time to go the GP. 

AFM, have an appointment at CRGW tomorrow morning so hoping to get a bit more info on immunology testing and a plan to move forward. First day back in work today, a bit wobbly this morning when I had my return to work interview (made a complete fool of myself by crying in front of my supervisor, mascara all over my face, snorting and runny nose, the lot!!!!) but feel a bit better now I'm at home. 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

PP - good luck for your appt tomorrow. It's natural to be wobbly & I'm sure you feel a lot better for letting it all out


----------



## Kitty71

Penelope don't you just love "back to work interviews"    Necessary I know but very tough after tx. Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. 

Not long now Jo, less than a month!!

Mrs T good luck for baseline tomorrow. Which protocol are you doing? I was wondering do they give you a choice of which stimming drug to use. I need 600iu so I'm hoping that they'll let me take Menapur because it works out cheaper. I used it when I did LP and didn't have any problems with it.

I'm on day 4 today and am suffering with really bad headaches. Not sure whether it's the Progynova or a head cold coming but it's pretty miserable. I would have gone home sick today but our sick policy is so strict now and I have to save any sick episodes for tx. I'm usually great with the drugs so can't understand it. Been doing far too much googling though and am very stressed this cycle. I need to stop fretting I guess.

Anyway, have a good night all


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Evening ladies!

Hope everyone is well? 

Kitty, we have a really strict sick policy at work too, so I have to save my sick for treatment. Its really frustrating isnt it??!! Ive been trying to get fertility treatment classed the same as pregnancy i.e. if you are off with a pregnancy related sickness it doesnt count but they wont consider it. 

Jo, have you been to the doctors yet? 

How did your baseline scan go Mrs T?

AFM, we went to CRGW today, Amanda was great. Said there wasnt any need to have immunology tests just yet as nothing in my history to suggest this is a problem but she said that they will give me some steriods after ET just in case, which I am pleased about. Provisionally planned to start DR middle of January but need to ring when my AF arrives in Dec to confirm dates and order drugs. I feel so much better about things now we have another plan in place. Just have to deal with the every growing number of pregnant women in my office now!!!

xxxx


----------



## jk1

Penelope - so glad your appt went well - Amanda is great isn't she and they will always be honest with you which is fab xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

PP - glad your appt went well and you have a plan in place. I'm like a mad woman before I have my plan!

Kitty - sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I'm doing short protocol on 450 menopur (as usual!!) stay away from google lovely, it'll drive you bonkers. Keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Kitty71

Penelope glad your appointment went well. It helps having a plan doesn't it. I'm always planning a tx ahead    

Mrs T have you started your jabs is SP a day 2 start? 

I'm feeling much better today physically but still wobbly mentally. I'm trying to convince myself this tx won't work to save myself dissapointment but it's impossible not to get your hopes up isn't it.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - glad you are feeling better. Yes, getting the balance of emotions right is so hard. Started suprecur last night and start Menopur tonight. So glad to be on the way at last


----------



## Kitty71

Well happy jabbing Mrs T. 

I can't wait to start the Gestone - how crazy is that   

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Kitty - wow that is crazy, lol x


----------



## Kitty71

Popping HRT just doesn't feel like I'm doing much, I'll feel much better when I get my lumpy bum back


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I know what you mean Kitty, I'm much happier when I'm jabbing


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies hope ur all ok thinkin off u all .xxx 
Work busy atm working 60 hours this wk and by god hate the school runs in the morning 3 under 4 grumpy tired kids ahh head fried today LOL but just made a lasagne for tea washing up done ironing doing now as bubs is sleepin and its 11 am LOL super women o wat x LOL x


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=275149.0


----------

